# Cought my wife with my best friend



## DjDjani

First if all, I would like to thank you all for doing a great job in helping people. I am from Eastern Europe, so my English and spelling are not werry good. Now my story. I'm 38,my stbxwife 36,we are maried for 8 years. We have a son 7 years old. My wife was a love of my life. I adorred her, I tried to be a perfect husband. I work and I have a deacent sallary. I have my own house and car and all that paid in full with no loans. I work around the house, help her with enything I can, we go on date nights, we have a great sex life. You should think perfect right? Wrong... I have(had) a best friend since we were little, he has a girlfriend, we did a lot of things together as a family of four. I thought of him as a brother I never had( I am only child). Well, about a month ago I was working and my wife sent me a text that her lap top is not working and that she called my best friend to com over to fix it becouse I was working and cant come home. Well, ok, no big deal, but I remembered that I had some data on that lap top which I wanted to save, And I had some free time on my job, so I went home to do that. I forgot my phone in my work suite, so I didnt call my wife to tell her I was comming. I went in the house and in the living room is my wife naked with my best fried's **** in her mouth, and with her face covered with his semen. Well, let me tell you, I am not a violent guy, but that scene made me furious! I beat a **** out of my friend, the ambulance drowe him to hospitall, and in all that my wife started defending him, so I hit her too and she fainted. I grabbed some of her stuff and throw them on the street and drag her olso out of my house. I left her luying naked on the street. Soon police came, but I live in a small town and I went to school with a cheef of police so I got just a minor wiolation, they made a report that friend assaulted me and I was deffending my self and assidently hit my wife. I am not proud what I did but I couldnt control my self. Two days past and I caled my wife to come home to talk. She was staying with her mother. She came and I told her that I am divorcing her and if she try to take my son away from me she will not live long enough to do that. She was shaking with fear. I would never harm her, but she doesnt know that now. So my son will be with me, she will be able to wisit him, and I dont want to see her ever again. Please tell me that I am not a monster becouse I've done this things.


----------



## SunCMars

Uh, she is a loose women.

You are a monster!

I likely would be one, too.

He would be a bloody pulp. 

She, not struck, not hit, just booted out, just naked in the street!


----------



## Yeswecan

You state you would not hurt your W but hit her. Physical violence is never called for.


----------



## badmemory

DjDjani said:


> I hit her too and she fainted.
> 
> I left her luying naked on the street.
> 
> If she try to take try to take my son away from me she will not live long enough to do that. She was shaking with fear.
> 
> Please tell me that I am not a monster becouse I've done this things.


I assume you don't live in the US or otherwise you would have gone to jail for assault. If you couldn't make bail right away you'd probably be fired from your job while you sat in a prison cell or possibly be fired either way. Your wife would have a restraining order placed on you for hitting her and threatening her life. Then, you would be lucky if you were even allowed occasional supervised visits to see your son when you got out - and you'd have a criminal record that follows you around the rest of your life.

That's not to excuse what she did. You should divorce her and move on with your life.

Monster? I don't know. But even if you caught her red handed, physical and emotional abuse of your wife is not acceptable; and you won't get much sympathy around here.


----------



## sa58

Violence solves nothing, you are either 
going to be in jail or worse yet dead.
Tell your best friend girl friend. 
Your best bet is to try and get joint 
custody of your child. With your wife's
behavior you may get (Eventually) full
custody. With out a full legal battle 
right now she is entitled to joint custody.
Make peace and 50/50 custody for your 
sons sake. Divorce her and move on.
NO MORE VIOLENCE!!


----------



## MattMatt

Does his girlfriend know? She should.

And though more violence against anyone is not a good idea.

See a lawyer about a divorce action.


----------



## arbitrator

*Divorce is more than acceptable for what your W did to you, more especially in your family abode!

What is not acceptable is your violent behavior or your verbal threats to her to not to try to get custody of your son!

Don't really know if you're aware of it, but both your actions and statements can likely be used against you in a family/domestic relations court!

Get a good family attorney to represent you! And tread lightly!

And by the way, exactly where was your 7 year old son when all this extracurricular activity by your W and your best friend was going on there in the house?*


----------



## GusPolinski

Well damn.


----------



## Luvher4life

My thoughts exactly there, Gus! I'm not so sure I wouldn't have done the same thing. I've been known to be violent before. Not to women, but, in this case... I'm having a hard time condemning what he did. AND he got away with it! The truth is most of us don't know for sure how we would react.


----------



## Lostinthought61

We all have our breaking point...none of us of perfect and none of us are saints.....and we don't know when that which we keep under control becomes too great for us to bear. We are as much Dr. Jekyll as we are Mr. Hyde, it is only a manner of circumstance when one or other appears. It is easy for us to say that we would never do this or that because our moral code is unquestionable, but until we are truly come face to face with a rage that is not in our normal purview of existence, when our minds are so clouded with hate, anger, fear and loss then only then can you truly understand this man. We can all speak of rhetoric, we call claim that we know ourselves, but until any of us, were to be in his shoes, at that moment, in his state of mind, when deception meets truth, only then can any of truly speak with conviction. I will remain silent, i will not throw the first stone, nor the last. sometimes the Karma bus rolls over you sooner than you think.


----------



## naiveonedave

not pro-violence by any means, but I am shocked we don't read more of this here.

File D and move on. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## OutofRetirement

Is your wife going to be able to see her son?


----------



## bandit.45

If she was hitting you to defend him then you had a right to strike her back in self defense to get her away from you. 

Dragging her out to the street is where you messed up.


----------



## bandit.45

The American porn industry likes Eastern European women. Tell your wife to move here. She’ll get a good paying job and make a living doing what she does best.


----------



## As'laDain

@DjDjani, just out of curiosity, what is your native tongue?


----------



## SunCMars

Sounds Albanian, maybe Armenian, maybe transplanted Iranian or Turk.

If the POSOM was a stranger, he deserved the boot.

Him being a friend, deserved the fist.

She deserved being exposted to her neighbors, naked and afraid.

The fact that SHE CALLED and let him know his friend was coming over to help her with her computer, tells me that she did that calling to have an alibi if the neighbors told him a strange man entered his house when he was at work.

Threatening her about their sons future?
Nope, not a good thing.


KB-


----------



## Tatsuhiko

You handled this perfectly except for the violence. Don't do anything out of emotion that will end up ultimately harming yourself (going to jail, being forced to pay her money, etc.). Try to keep a decent relationship with her just as far as it will benefit your child. In all other respects, cut those two losers out of your life.

My guess is OP is Polish.


----------



## Young at Heart

DjDjani said:


> ..... I'm 38,my stbxwife 36,we are maried for 8 years. We have a son 7 years old. My wife was a love of my life.
> 
> .. *I have(had) a best friend since we were little*, he has a girlfriend, we did a lot of things together as a family of four. I thought of him as a brother I never had( I am only child). .
> 
> .... I went in the house and in the living room is my wife naked with my best fried's **** in her mouth, and with her face covered with his semen. Well, let me tell you, *I am not a violent guy,* but that scene made me furious! I beat a **** out of my friend, *the ambulance drowe him to hospitall,* and in all that my wife started defending him, *so I hit her too* and she fainted. I grabbed some of her stuff and throw them on the street and drag her olso out of my house. *I left her luying naked on the street.*
> 
> .... *Please tell me that I am not a monster* becouse I've done this things.


You are human and not a monster, but if you don't gain more control of yourself, you could easily become a monster. 

What your wife did was very wrong. The man you though was a friend was no friend and his actions were very wrong as well.

Beating him to a pulp so he is taken to the hospital.....hitting your wife and leaving her naked outside is not what you should do to the mother of your child. One of the tragedies of the legal system in the US is all of the juvenile males who are convicted of murder when they kill someone who attacks their mother. Think about that for a moment, a rather long moment. Had your son witnessed your hitting his mother and dragging her naked outside, if he had the same kind of explosive anger you have .....could have caused him to kill you. You need to get some anger management training and become a far better role model for your son.

Again, you are not a monster, but you need help and you need to become a better role model for your son.

Good luck.


----------



## RandomDude

:|

What Gus said:



GusPolinski said:


> Well damn.


This is some real messed up sh-t, a double betrayal catching them with his semen in her mouth? Don't think anyone here is in a position to judge.

I'm curious as to how you didn't see it coming, but that's rather insensitive of me to ask. All I can say is... well, what Gus said.


----------



## 269370

DjDjani said:


> First if all, I would like to thank you all for doing a great job in helping people. I am from Eastern Europe, so my English and spelling are not werry good. Now my story. I'm 38,my stbxwife 36,we are maried for 8 years. We have a son 7 years old. My wife was a love of my life. I adorred her, I tried to be a perfect husband. I work and I have a deacent sallary. I have my own house and car and all that paid in full with no loans. I work around the house, help her with enything I can, we go on date nights, we have a great sex life. You should think perfect right? Wrong... I have(had) a best friend since we were little, he has a girlfriend, we did a lot of things together as a family of four. I thought of him as a brother I never had( I am only child). Well, about a month ago I was working and my wife sent me a text that her lap top is not working and that she called my best friend to com over to fix it becouse I was working and cant come home. Well, ok, no big deal, but I remembered that I had some data on that lap top which I wanted to save, And I had some free time on my job, so I went home to do that. I forgot my phone in my work suite, so I didnt call my wife to tell her I was comming. I went in the house and in the living room is my wife naked with my best fried's **** in her mouth, and with her face covered with his semen. Well, let me tell you, I am not a violent guy, but that scene made me furious! I beat a **** out of my friend, the ambulance drowe him to hospitall, and in all that my wife started defending him, so I hit her too and she fainted. I grabbed some of her stuff and throw them on the street and drag her olso out of my house. I left her luying naked on the street. Soon police came, but I live in a small town and I went to school with a cheef of police so I got just a minor wiolation, they made a report that friend assaulted me and I was deffending my self and assidently hit my wife. I am not proud what I did but I couldnt control my self. Two days past and I caled my wife to come home to talk. She was staying with her mother. She came and I told her that I am divorcing her and if she try to take my son away from me she will not live long enough to do that. She was shaking with fear. I would never harm her, but she doesnt know that now. So my son will be with me, she will be able to wisit him, and I dont want to see her ever again. Please tell me that I am not a monster becouse I've done this things.



Did he manage to fix the laptop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDude

inmyprime said:


> Did he manage to fix the laptop?


:rofl: OMFG


----------



## SunCMars

She got on his lap, she lapped his top, he got off.
His hard drive went soft.

In that order. 



KB-


----------



## aine

I am a woman, I abhor violence but I will be honest and say your reacted to what you saw and that would have been a hard scene to come upon so I can understand completely your reaction. 
You are not a monster but for the sake of your kid, now move on, treat your stbxw with respect and show your kid how a true gentleman handles himself in these situations.
Violence and aggression only intimidates and paints you as the bad one even though you may have reason to lose it, it is never a good idea in any circumstances.
If necessary, get anger management classes. Life will throw you this type of curve balls from time to time, better to be prepared.


----------



## ABHale

Finally the POSOM gets what’s coming. A trip to the hospital. Way to go man. 

Not a monster, your STBXW should have stayed out of the beating. She involved herself and got tapped. I seriously doubt you hit her full on. 

As long as she can visit with your son and you can actually do this then good to go. 

Your anger will eventually burn off. week to a few months.


----------



## Sports Fan

Lucky for you that you don't live in the US, England, or Australia. You would still be sitting in jail.


----------



## Adelais

How did you treat your wife before all that happened? Were you violent with her before?


----------



## Windwalker

inmyprime said:


> Did he manage to fix the laptop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** move!


----------



## DjDjani

Thank you guys for your responses. I never hit any woman in my entire life, exept for that day and I am so sorry for what I done. I couldn't control my self. My son was in school when this all happened. He misses his mother, so I told her that she can come visit when ever she wants.


----------



## DjDjani

No, he didn't fix the lap top.


----------



## DjDjani

I called his girl friend, she knows everything. Since the DD, I checked my wifes phone, computer, evrything, not a single message or a phone call. She tells me that they never comynicate by phone or comp., only in person when his girlfriend and I were not around. I am shocked and devastaded. I loved my wife so much. As for police, things are different in Europe in small countries, I know that if I were in USA I would be in jail right now. I still cant believe what I saw thar day, the picture is in my head for life I think.


----------



## bandit.45

How do you file for divorce where you live?

Is your wife sorry? 

Does she want to divorce?


----------



## scaredlion

Anyone ever hear the Kenny Rogers song "Coward of the County"? There's a line in it that says, "Sometimes you have to fight when you're a man". I am a pretty even tempered man even though I had 2 jobs in 45 years, both filled with danger and violence. But if I walked in and caught my wife naked, on her knees with my friend's **** in her mouth there is no way on God's green earth he would leave without an a** whopping. And not everywhere in the US would you go to jail for such a fight. I live in a medium size southern town and chances are the police would file it as self defense. And the x-friend wouldn't do much because or his own family would probably disown him. In bigger cities, yes you would go to jail as your x-friend was going to the hospital. The bigger the city and urban area the more politically correct the people are. I can't imagine a man who would walk into his own home and walk in on such a scene and not lose it. Sorry, I wouldn't pass the "be nice and walk away test". I have never hit a woman but I do advocate putting her outside naked. Just my two cents worth. I wish you well.


----------



## smi11ie

Your reaction was extreme but so was the situation. Don’t know how I would react. Lucky you know the chief of police. I imagine alot of betrayed people fantasise about this scenario but few would actually do it for fear of repercussions.


----------



## RandomDude

Not sure about the damage to your wife, but then again as I mentioned I'm not in a position to judge. It was a serious situation and I can't condemn you for your actions.

As for what you did to your ex-friend, he knew the risks and suffered the consequences. No sympathy what so ever. He was supposed to be your best friend. Hope you cracked his spine and left him paralysed.


----------



## VladDracul

DjDjani said:


> I went in the house and in the living room is my wife naked with my best fried's **** in her mouth, and with her face covered with his semen.


Well DJ, that's either some really great or some really bad timing my man, depending on your perspective.


----------



## VladDracul

OutofRetirement said:


> Is your wife going to be able to see her son?


When the swelling in her eyes goes down.


----------



## SunCMars

aine said:


> I am a woman, I abhor violence but I will be honest and say your reacted to what you saw and that would have been a hard scene to come upon so I can understand completely your reaction.
> You are not a monster but for the sake of your kid, now move on, treat your stbxw with respect and show your kid how a true gentleman handles himself in these situations.
> Violence and aggression only intimidates and paints you as the bad one even though you may have reason to lose it, it is never a good idea in any circumstances.
> If necessary, get anger management classes. Life will throw you this type of curve balls from time to time, better to be prepared.


I am a women, I love violence. 

I hate those that deceive me, underestimate me.

No friend of mine would do this to me. Do this to My Host or to Ulysses when he becomes mine again.

They will have their 15 minutes of pleasure.
They will have their smoke afterwards. They will smoke for hours.


Circe, The Red Queen.


----------



## VermiciousKnid

It's weird but did anyone else, as you were reading this, hear it in your head in Commander Chekov's voice? Don't want to sidetrack the thread. What his wife did was horrible and I applaud his response. Sometimes people do deserve a beat down. Carry on.


----------



## DjDjani

In my country, everything what was in my name before marriage, stays mine. We share only things what were made in the marriage. Infidelity is bad for divorce in my country. She will get nothing. No money, no alimony, nothing. She seems devastated. She begs and cries and she says that she is sorry and that she will do anything to make marriage work. I love her more then life. But, after what I have seen, I couldnt touch her or kiss her ever again. I told her that. She went on her knees and cried to take her back. I said " you were on your knees offten last couple of months, didn'you? " She was devastated...


----------



## arbitrator

VladDracul said:


> *When the swelling in her eyes goes down.*


*I'm also somewhat surprised that she couldn't really talk because of the sudden contraction of acute lockjaw that she incurred from being caught and hit from behind, all in the lascivious act of having the OM's member squarely in her oral cavity!*


----------



## arbitrator

DjDjani said:


> In my country, everything what was in my name before marriage, stays mine. We share only things what were made in the marriage. Infidelity is bad for divorce in my country. She will get nothing. No money, no alimony, nothing. She seems devastated. She begs and cries and she says that she is sorry and that she will do anything to make marriage work. I love her more then life. But, after what I have seen, I couldnt touch her or kiss her ever again. I told her that. She went on her knees and cried to take her back. I said " you were on your knees offten last couple of months, didn'you? " She was devastated...


*My previous question has gone unanswered! 

Exactly where was your 7 year old son when all this mess with your best friend was coming down? Was he remotely situated anywhere there in the same house with your W and best friend at the same time that they were carrying on with their clandestine physical activity?*


----------



## MyRevelation

scaredlion said:


> Anyone ever hear the Kenny Rogers song "Coward of the County"? There's a line in it that says, "Sometimes you have to fight when you're a man". I am a pretty even tempered man even though I had 2 jobs in 45 years, both filled with danger and violence. But if I walked in and caught my wife naked, on her knees with my friend's **** in her mouth there is no way on God's green earth he would leave without an a** whopping. And not everywhere in the US would you go to jail for such a fight. I live in a medium size southern town and chances are the police would file it as self defense. And the x-friend wouldn't do much because or his own family would probably disown him. In bigger cities, yes you would go to jail as your x-friend was going to the hospital. The bigger the city and urban area the more politically correct the people are. I can't imagine a man who would walk into his own home and walk in on such a scene and not lose it. Sorry, I wouldn't pass the "be nice and walk away test". I have never hit a woman but I do advocate putting her outside naked. Just my two cents worth. I wish you well.


Sounds like we live in a very similar community. In a case like this, much more often than not, no charges would have been filed and the OM would keep his mouth shut, because everyone in town would know that "he had it coming to him". OM would actually be ridiculed and labelled as a ***** ***** if he filed assault charges, instead of just accepting the consequences of his own actions. There are still places that unofficially endorse Justifiable Homicide, or as they say around here "he needed killin". Just the way things work in many small towns in rural America.


----------



## Talker67

OP, here in the United States your violent reaction is totally inappropriate, and you would be in jail right now. I understand certain cultures over seas treat women more like property....but don't ever come here and try that neanderthal stuff. You are living 100 years in the past.


----------



## Lukedog

arbitrator said:


> *My previous question has gone unanswered!
> 
> Exactly where was your 7 year old son when all this mess with your best friend was coming down? Was he remotely situated anywhere there in the same house with your W and best friend at the same time that they were carrying on with their clandestine physical activity?*


Post #28 - He stated that his son was in school. 

I was hoping that she wasn't that callous and cold to do something like that while her son was at home....but....i guess you never know. 

OP....I don't think you are a monster, but please do get some anger mgt. classes under your belt. Directly hitting a woman out of anger is never right. POSOM....he got his "just due".


----------



## 269370

Talker67 said:


> OP, here in the United States your violent reaction is totally inappropriate, and you would be in jail right now. I understand certain cultures over seas treat women more like property....but don't ever come here and try that neanderthal stuff. You are living 100 years in the past.



Hmm..I don’t think things are that much more ‘sophisticated’ in the US though. You can shoot a person if they are on your property. To me and most people in Western Europe that’s ‘Neanderthal stuff’ too. It could be argued he thought that the other guy was assaulting his wife in his own home and he was trying to protect her. All he needs in the US is a decent lawyer. Maybe not even that. It’s not like he killed anyone. Actually I remember reading news articles where police are sympathetic to cases like this.

I don’t know how I would have reacted to be honest...perhaps not that differently. Maybe I would have first told him to ‘scooch over, it’s my turn now’ and then thrown them both out.

The timing of his entrance seems so immaculate, it’s difficult to believe it’s a real story and if it is, my sympathies. It’s not a pretty picture to remember your STBXW by.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DjDjani

I have never hit a women before in my entire life! And never again! It was something I couldn't control in that moment. She now says that she wasn't defending him, that she prevented me to kill him with my bare hands. I am big guy and the OM is skinny. But what did he think would happen? He came in my house to bang my wife!! He was lucky he lived. Son was in school. I told him that mommy and daddy dont love each other any more and that we will devorce. He is a smart kid, he understands. I can not forgive such a betrail. She is dead to me. I will talk with her about our son and nothing more. But I miss her so bad, she was the love of my life. How she could do this to us??


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> In my country, everything what was in my name before marriage, stays mine. We share only things what were made in the marriage. Infidelity is bad for divorce in my country. She will get nothing. No money, no alimony, nothing. She seems devastated. She begs and cries and she says that she is sorry and that she will do anything to make marriage work. I love her more then life. But, after what I have seen, I couldnt touch her or kiss her ever again. I told her that. She went on her knees and cried to take her back. I said " you were on your knees offten last couple of months, didn'you? " She was devastated...


DjDjani, in America we have a saying...

"A ho is gonna ho." 

If you take her back she will end up doing this again later on. She has no morals and no decency. She's a loose woman. Divorce her and don't look back.


----------



## bandit.45

Talker67 said:


> OP, here in the United States your violent reaction is totally inappropriate, and you would be in jail right now. I understand certain cultures over seas treat women more like property....but don't ever come here and try that neanderthal stuff. You are living 100 years in the past.


Not necessarily. If he had proof she attacked him then he could say it was self defense. The court would either throw it out or go easy on him and give him a misdemeanor simple assault and fine.


----------



## arbitrator

DjDjani said:


> I have never hit a women before in my entire life! And never again! It was something I couldn't control in that moment. She now says that she wasn't defending him, that she prevented me to kill him with my bare hands. I am big guy and the OM is skinny. But what did he think would happen? He came in my house to bang my wife!! He was lucky he lived. Son was in school. I told him that mommy and daddy dont love each other any more and that we will devorce. He is a smart kid, he understands. I can not forgive such a betrail. She is dead to me. I will talk with her about our son and nothing more. But I miss her so bad, she was the love of my life. How she could do this to us??


*I was only inquiring about your son from the legal perspective! Had he been there when the incident occurred, at least here in the U.S., she would have played hell trying to get custody of him!

Get with a good lawyer there who can seal the deal and have you named as his sole managing conservator father. 

And trust me, a good, faithful woman, in time, will come to avail herself of the good man whom you are!

Just learn to deal with those anger issues and you'll be fine!*


----------



## threelittlestars

I just also want to mention I am glad you are not in jail. YOUR violence was understandable but now do all in your power to protect yourself. Do no threats... No point! Just divorce.... you dont need to threaten to take the son just do it... 

I hit my husband three times in a row when i found out. I did not witness acts but I did react to knowing. I slapped him once. His glasses went wonky and he did not react so I slapped him again. Then again a third time sending his glasses flying across the room. I have NO remorse over hitting him... I am not a violent spouse either.... I have not hit him since in three years but i sure as hell dont regret it. HE DESERVED MORE. I wanted blood... but i got past that rage. 

im still married, but like i say i did not witness acts. That would stay with me forever and I would be needing a divorce. 

Watch out for your wife being unstable or trying to commit suicide. Just make sure she has support, but in no way feel obligated to be the one to take care of her.


----------



## VermiciousKnid

I'm sorry but I still hear all the OP's posts in my head in Commander Chekov's voice. Carry on.


----------



## DjDjani

I am from a small country in Balkan, I'm not Slovakian. I filled for devorce. I will have uncontested custody over my son. He is my son, I did a DNA test right away and resoults came in yesterday. My STBXWife will have the visitation when ever she want. She is still calling and pleading that I give her one more chanse. I told her to write me a complete time line of the affair and she agreed to do this. I will know how big is her betrayal this time tomorrow.


----------



## Luvher4life

DjDjani said:


> I am from a small country in Balkan, I'm not Slovakian. I filled for devorce. I will have uncontested custody over my son. He is my son, I did a DNA test right away and resoults came in yesterday. My STBXWife will have the visitation when ever she want. She is still calling and pleading that I give her one more chanse. I told her to write me a complete time line of the affair and she agreed to do this. I will know how big is her betrayal this time tomorrow.


Do what you must, but if it was me, there would be NO WAY I would ever take her back. The movie of that incident would always be playing back every I time I looked at her. I couldn't live with that. I wouldn't want to live my life with somebody I couldn't trust.

I'll admit, I applaud what you did, and I likely would've done the same thing you did. I'm pretty sure I would've gotten away with it where I live, too.

I wish the divorce laws in this country were similar to the ones in yours. It sure would take away the bias against men in our court system.


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> I am from a small country in Balkan, I'm not Slovakian. I filled for devorce. I will have uncontested custody over my son. He is my son, I did a DNA test right away and resoults came in yesterday. My STBXWife will have the visitation when ever she want. She is still calling and pleading that I give her one more chanse. I told her to write me a complete time line of the affair and she agreed to do this. I will know how big is her betrayal this time tomorrow.


If you need to know these things, ask her how many other men she has cheated with. Your best friend was not the only one. Don't believe it.


----------



## TDSC60

DjDjani said:


> I am from a small country in Balkan, I'm not Slovakian. I filled for devorce. I will have uncontested custody over my son. He is my son, I did a DNA test right away and resoults came in yesterday. My STBXWife will have the visitation when ever she want. She is still calling and pleading that I give her one more chanse. I told her to write me a complete time line of the affair and she agreed to do this. I will know how big is her betrayal this time tomorrow.


1 time or 50 times. Does it make a difference? She invited OM to have sex in your home. Marriage destroyed. Divorce called for.
I'm betting she is just sorry she got caught. Her only regret is that she lost the financial support she got from you.

If I had seen what you did, that image would pop into my head every time I saw her.


----------



## Taxman

Well, the Balkans have nothing on my country. I was aroused from bed this morning to contact a client's solicitor, to come bail him out. He called me because my number was the one he remembered. So, he was in my office early this afternoon. He is a tax client, and to my knowledge had a very stable marriage. Let me also state that today was infidelity day. I rarely get even one in a week, today, I got two. This guy, which I will elaborate on in a second, and the daughter of two very dear older clients. She is plainly dealing with financial infidelity. We laid out a plan of action, and I supplied her with my best PI.

The call was from a middle aged tax client. Him and his wife have been married about 25 years. What had he done to have himself arrested? Long story short. He caught his wife in an emotional affair with a coworker. He did some detective work, found out the guy is married with children, got his address, and print outs of the conversations. The affair was about to go physical. It was about 48hours away from a hotel. He went to the AP's house, and the wife answered. He said to her, did your husband write to my wife how much he wanted to suck her breasts and lick her *****. She gets wide eyed and calls his name, he comes to the door, completely unsuspecting. Smiles, goes to shake my client's hand. My client identifies himself as X's husband. He then clocked the guy. He tells me that the guy went down like a bag of bricks. He jumped on the guy's chest and whales on him. Punches him bloody, explains to the wife that they were going to fu ck this weekend. She is screaming at him. The victim calls 911, and police arrive. The wife won't let them in at first. Eventually the police are let in. They arrest my client for battery. His lawyer bailed him out.

At my office, I try to get some details to plan our next move. I am made aware that following my client's arrest, the AP's wife took off for my client's home to have a word with the wife. My client told me that when he arrived home, his wife had a black eye, and was tending to a split lip. He said did someone visit her? How did you know? She asked, he proceeded to tell her that her loverboy is really angry at her, for letting the cat out of the bag. He will not be available to fu ck you this weekend as his wife kicked his balls to the point that he may not be functional any more. 

PS, GTFO of my house. (he brought it into the marriage)

She is at her parents. The OM, he is couch surfing tonight. I have set my client up with a divorce attorney. If he goes through with the divorce, or if he doesn't his wife is extremely screwed. He owns the house, he is self employed, and we show minimal income. Wife, however, is a professional with a really great income. OM works with her. So, if we can, without affecting her, we will be relieving him of his livelihood. If this goes to divorce, then I am planning on hamstringing the wife. We will hold this over her for a good spousal support amount, so she can keep her job and professional reputation. I will impugn her rep at a later date. My client is also professing a change of scenery for him, and may just sell the house, liquidate his business (I suggested selling it to his sibling for $1.00), and ghost her. It has hit her that she has lost everything, and she may lose even more.


----------



## Betrayedone

Talker67 said:


> OP, here in the United States your violent reaction is totally inappropriate, and you would be in jail right now. I understand certain cultures over seas treat women more like property....but don't ever come here and try that neanderthal stuff. You are living 100 years in the past.


Get over yourself you liberal *****. Who are you to judge anyone?


----------



## Windwalker

DjDjani said:


> No, he didn't fix the lap top.


Man, it was beneath you to even respond to that BS.


----------



## manfromlamancha

SunCMars said:


> *Sounds Albanian, maybe Armenian, maybe transplanted Iranian or Turk.*
> 
> If the POSOM was a stranger, he deserved the boot.
> 
> Him being a friend, deserved the fist.
> 
> She deserved being exposted to her neighbors, naked and afraid.
> 
> The fact that SHE CALLED and let him know his friend was coming over to help her with her computer, tells me that she did that calling to have an alibi if the neighbors told him a strange man entered his house when he was at work.
> 
> Threatening her about their sons future?
> Nope, not a good thing.
> 
> 
> KB-



Interesting - I guessed Balkan even before he said it. Armenians are certainly not part of the group you are referring to (like Georgians are not either). 

Transplanted Turks exist everywhere in Eastern and Western Europe (so called Bosnians in Serbia etc), Albanian Turks, Bulgarian Turks, Macedonian Turks etc.

No real transplanted Iranians anywhere. Like the Armenians, Iranians do not fit this profile.

I would guess Bulgarian, Albanian, Macedonian or even possibly Rumanian.


By the way, this treatment of women existed until not too long ago in the USA for those getting all defensive about physical assault etc. The difference would have been, the POSOM and the wife might have been shot first and questions asked later. Thank God things have changed now.


----------



## sokillme

DjDjani said:


> I have never hit a women before in my entire life! And never again! It was something I couldn't control in that moment. She now says that she wasn't defending him, that she prevented me to kill him with my bare hands. I am big guy and the OM is skinny. But what did he think would happen? He came in my house to bang my wife!! He was lucky he lived. Son was in school. I told him that mommy and daddy dont love each other any more and that we will devorce. He is a smart kid, he understands. I can not forgive such a betrail. She is dead to me. I will talk with her about our son and nothing more. But I miss her so bad, she was the love of my life. How she could do this to us??


You need to change your mindset, she wasn't the love of your life if she could do this, just a mistake. You haven't met the love of your life yet.


----------



## RandomDude

threelittlestars said:


> I slapped him once. His glasses went wonky and he did not react so I slapped him again. Then again a third time sending his glasses flying across the room.


Lol! 



Windwalker said:


> Man, it was beneath you to even respond to that BS.


Yet respectable that he kept his cool and responded to THAT in the midst of all this pain.

Shows how even the most emotionally stable man can simply snap when confronted with such a scene.

I don't think he needs anger management at all.


----------



## TDSC60

For those who say violence is totally unacceptable - BS.

I witnessed a drunk 21 year old trying to manhandle my 14 yr old granddaughter at a vacation resort we were at. I told him to leave her alone and he attacked me - so yeah not only was violence in that situation acceptable - it was required.

In the OP's situation his violence was a result of blind rage triggered by the site of his loving wife sucking off his best friend in own house. Understandable under the circumstances.


----------



## RandomDude

TDSC60 said:


> For those who say violence is totally unacceptable - BS.
> 
> I witnessed a drunk 21 year old trying to manhandle my 14 yr old granddaughter at a vacation resort we were at. I told him to leave her alone and he attacked me - so yeah not only was violence in that situation acceptable - it was required.
> 
> In the OP's situation his violence was a result of blind rage triggered by the site of his loving wife sucking off his best friend in own house. Understandable under the circumstances.


And hell I would have bought you a beer for that. Respect.


----------



## TDSC60

As for the claims that he would be in jail if he was in the USA......

My son married his college GF. He took a military commision right out of college and was stationed in New Mexico.
Long story short. His wife had her boss come over all the time. One night they were preparing decorations for a party at her job and my son went to bed as he had to get up at 5 AM.
During the night he was walking to the kitchen for a glass of water and passed the quest bedroom and saw his wife riding the boss like a wild bull. He yelled "WTF!!" - wife dove off the other side of the bed - he grabbed OM, gave him a few good punches, and threw him (literally) out the front door buck naked. 

His wife called 911. He was sitting on his front porch when the police got there expecting to be arrested. After hearing what happened they asked HIM what HE wanted done. He just told them to get her out of the house. As the wife was packing her sh#t (accompanied by a female officer), the officer with my son asked why he did not beat the OM worse than he did. That there would have not been any charges filed even if they had to call an ambulance for the POS.


----------



## DjDjani

Thank you for your support guys. It means The world to me. I know now that she lever truly loved me, if she did she couldn't do this kind of thing to me. I won't R, I'm an going to divorce her and if I can, I don't want to see her again. But it is so hard, I thought that we were truly happy couple. Well, guess not.


----------



## Roselyn

DjDjani said:


> Thank you for your support guys. It means The world to me. I know now that she lever truly loved me, if she did she couldn't do this kind of thing to me. I won't R, I'm an going to divorce her and if I can, I don't want to see her again. But it is so hard, I thought that we were truly happy couple. Well, guess not.


It's best to divorce this cheating wife of yours. I'm not a believer in R. You need to see a counselor for yourself, if it helps you heal after your ordeal. Very sorry that you are here.


----------



## DjDjani

Update:STBXWife came today and gave me a letter with the timeline of her infidelity. Last year we were together on vacation, my family and OM and his GF. They starter affair there, and they continued to see each other this whole year till the DD. She went to his GF house( he lives there) when his GF was not around and I was working and he came in my house sometimes too. She says that she doesn't know why she did what she did. She is very ashamed and sorry and will do everything to make this right bla bla bla. I don't believe her The word she is saying. She banged my best friend for whole year and she let me go hang with him!!!! I can imagine how they laughed behind my back And I didn't suspect anything!!! How could I be so stupid!!!


----------



## BluesPower

Talker67 said:


> OP, here in the United States your violent reaction is totally inappropriate, and you would be in jail right now. I understand certain cultures over seas treat women more like property....but don't ever come here and try that neanderthal stuff. You are living 100 years in the past.


I am sorry for what I am fixing to say...

Why don't you just get over your self!

If I walked in on one of my women doing that, the guy would leave by ambulance. While I have never hit a woman, ever... She would be outside buck naked for everyone to see. 

Give me a break...


----------



## smi11ie

A whole year behing your back, and yes, they probably got off on it. A couple of losers. Definitely better off without them. Hope you go on to much happier days.


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> Thank you for your support guys. It means The world to me. I know now that she lever truly loved me, if she did she couldn't do this kind of thing to me. I won't R, I'm an going to divorce her and if I can, I don't want to see her again. But it is so hard, I thought that we were truly happy couple. Well, guess not.


Don't beat yourself up. This happens all the time, everywhere around the world. There are some people who are broken and who are parasites. Your wife is a parasite. She gleaned all the good things of marriage from you without investing herself emotionally. I know it is hard to understand how someone could do this, but the world is full of broken, dysfunctional people just like your wife. They bring nothing of any real substance to the world. They only take. They take and take and take. 

On the positive side, you got a son from her. She did give you him. So it was not a complete loss. Now turn your focus on your boy and be the best dad you can be to ensure that he grows up to be a decent man.


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> Update:STBXWife came today and gave me a letter with the timeline of her infidelity. Last year we were together on vacation, my family and OM and his GF. They starter affair there, and they continued to see each other this whole year till the DD. She went to his GF house( he lives there) when his GF was not around and I was working and he came in my house sometimes too. She says that she doesn't know why she did what she did. She is very ashamed and sorry and will do everything to make this right bla bla bla. I don't believe her The word she is saying. She banged my best friend for whole year and she let me go hang with him!!!! I can imagine how they laughed behind my back And I didn't suspect anything!!! How could I be so stupid!!!


You're not stupid. You trusted her. That is what husbands do...they trust their wives. She took your trust and stomped on it. Time to heal and move on. 

What is going on with your ex-friend and his wife? Has she kicked him out? Is she going to divorce him? 

Does your wife's family know what she did? What is their reaction?


----------



## bandit.45

TDSC60 said:


> For those who say violence is totally unacceptable - BS.
> 
> I witnessed a drunk 21 year old trying to manhandle my 14 yr old granddaughter at a vacation resort we were at. I told him to leave her alone and he attacked me - so yeah not only was violence in that situation acceptable - it was required.
> 
> In the OP's situation his violence was a result of blind rage triggered by the site of his loving wife sucking off his best friend in own house. Understandable under the circumstances.


Arizona follows the "castle doctrine". I remember a story about a guy in Tucson many years back who came home and found his wife shagging a guy on their bed. He pulled the guy off and started beating him. Then his wife jumped in and pulled him off the guy. The scuffle re-ensued in the living room and at some point the OM took a swing at the husband with a piece of firewood or something like that. But by this time the husband had retrieved his pistol and when the OM came at him he shot the bastard in the head. Dead. 

The husband was initially indicted for murder because his wife had invited the OM into the house, so it was not technically a break-in or burglary. However, because of the castle doctrine, the defense attorney argued that the OM was a stranger to the husband, had no prior communication or invitation from the husband to be in the house. Even though the wife had allowed the man in, under the castle doctrine the husband still had the right to drive what he considered to be an intruder from his home and to use lethal force to protect himself from the OM when the OM swung at him with a deadly weapon. The grand jury agreed and they acquitted him. It was big news in Tucson for quite a while. I remember following that story every day.


----------



## GusPolinski

Talker67 said:


> OP, here in the United States your violent reaction is totally inappropriate, and you would be in jail right now. I understand certain cultures over seas treat women more like property....but don't ever come here and try that neanderthal stuff. You are living 100 years in the past.


:lol: :rofl:

OM got exactly what every OM should expect to get — an ass-beating coupled with an ambulance ride to the hospital.

The US could stand to take a trip 100 years or so back in this regard, IMO.


----------



## GusPolinski

bandit.45 said:


> Arizona follows the "castle doctrine". I remember a story about a guy in Tucson many years back who came home and found his wife shagging a guy on their bed. He pulled the guy off and started beating him. Then his wife jumped in and pulled him off the guy. The scuffle re-ensued in the living room and at some point the OM took a swing at the husband with a piece of firewood or something like that. But by this time the husband had retrieved his pistol and when the OM came at him he shot the bastard in the head. Dead.
> 
> The husband was initially indicted for murder because his wife had invited the OM into the house, so it was not technically a break-in or burglary. However, because of the castle doctrine, the defense attorney argued that the OM was a stranger to the husband, had no prior communication or invitation from the husband to be in the house. Even though the wife had allowed the man in, under the castle doctrine the husband still had the right to drive what he considered to be an intruder from his home and to use lethal force to protect himself from the OM when the OM swung at him with a deadly weapon. The grand jury agreed and they acquitted him. It was big news in Tucson for quite a while. I remember following that story every day.


Oh no.

That sounds terrible.


----------



## jlg07

There are some people in this world that really just need an ass-beating to get through their thick skulls what scumbags they are.


----------



## bandit.45

GusPolinski said:


> Oh no.
> 
> That sounds terrible.


Another story from the Arizona border back about 10 years ago. Old man, living by himself in a trailer just a mile or so from the border fence...wakes up one night to the sound of hammering and grinding. Goes into the living room and sees someone cutting a hole in the side of the trailer trying to get in. He calls the police and then sits and waits for the intruder to make the hole big enough where he could fit his body in. Once the burglar started crawling into the trailer the old man shot him in the head. The guy wasn't even all the way through...just part way. 

Well the old man was questioned and the cops didn't even charge him. It raised a stink among local activists because...surprise...the burglar was an undocumented Mexican alien and the old man was white. The local news brought in an attorney and asked him how they could get by without charging the guy, and he said in Arizona you are allowed to use lethal force to protect your home (castle) from anyone trying to break into it, if you feel your life or the lives of the inhabitants are in danger. Period.


----------



## Andy1001

bandit.45 said:


> Arizona follows the "castle doctrine". I remember a story about a guy in Tucson many years back who came home and found his wife shagging a guy on their bed. He pulled the guy off and started beating him. Then his wife jumped in and pulled him off the guy. The scuffle re-ensued in the living room and at some point the OM took a swing at the husband with a piece of firewood or something like that. But by this time the husband had retrieved his pistol and when the OM came at him he shot the bastard in the head. Dead.
> 
> The husband was initially indicted for murder because his wife had invited the OM into the house, so it was not technically a break-in or burglary. However, because of the castle doctrine, the defense attorney argued that the OM was a stranger to the husband, had no prior communication or invitation from the husband to be in the house. Even though the wife had allowed the man in, under the castle doctrine the husband still had the right to drive what he considered to be an intruder from his home and to use lethal force to protect himself from the OM when the OM swung at him with a deadly weapon. The grand jury agreed and they acquitted him. It was big news in Tucson for quite a while. I remember following that story every day.


I’m not sure which city in Arizona this happened but I think it was Phoenix.A firefighter found out his wife was cheating while he was at work.
He texted the other man from his wife’s phone and told him to come over.When the om arrived the firefighter tied him up at gunpoint and kicked the living **** out of him.
He was charged with assault though.


----------



## bandit.45

Andy1001 said:


> I’m not sure which city in Arizona this happened but I think it was Phoenix.A firefighter found out his wife was cheating while he was at work.
> He texted the other man from his wife’s phone and told him to come over.When the om arrived the firefighter tied him up at gunpoint and kicked the living **** out of him.
> He was charged with assault though.


Now that is entrapment, so I could see where the castle doctrine would not apply. 

It is still pretty cool though. He's lucky he didn't get charged with illegal imprisonment and kidnapping also. He got off lucky.


----------



## bandit.45

Okay, no more threadjacks from me.


----------



## Imajerk17

DjDjani said:


> Update:STBXWife came today and gave me a letter with the timeline of her infidelity. Last year we were together on vacation, my family and OM and his GF. They starter affair there, and they continued to see each other this whole year till the DD. She went to his GF house( he lives there) when his GF was not around and I was working and he came in my house sometimes too. She says that she doesn't know why she did what she did. She is very ashamed and sorry and will do everything to make this right bla bla bla. I don't believe her The word she is saying. She banged my best friend for whole year and she let me go hang with him!!!! I can imagine how they laughed behind my back And I didn't suspect anything!!! How could I be so stupid!!!


She isn't sorry that she hurt you. She already knew that getting with your best friend like this was a huge betrayal of you. But she kept going back for A YEAR. If she were so concerned about you OR your son, she never would have done it or at the VERY least she would have stopped a long time ago before she ever got caught. Her conscience just wouldn't have let her live with this. She is instead only sorry she got CAUGHT and is about to lose everything.

I mean, look at all this from her end. She realizes that is about to lose her lifestyle and how difficult it will be for her to start over. Chances are she is also seeing that even her own family and circle of friends are disgusted with her. And likely she won't even get to keep OM. And as far as her moving on and dating again....most men will not take seriously a woman who cheated on her previous husband. 

You are right to be divorcing her....


----------



## DjDjani

I read all of yours comments, thank you all. Update about OM: His GF of 5 years dumped him, he now doesn't have where to live. But he doesn't need to worry about that, because he is still in hospital, I broke his ribs, arm and cheekbone. My wife's family is outrageout about everything, they called and apologized to me. OMs GF called me and asked me if I want to have sex with her, to get even. She is hotter than my wife, but I won't do it. I just can't. I'm hurting like hell and I am sad. But I need to be strong because my son needs me to be.


----------



## OnTheFly

So far you've handled everything perfectly. I mean EVERYTHING!


----------



## skerzoid

DjDjani said:


> I read all of yours comments, thank you all. Update about OM: His GF of 5 years dumped him, he now doesn't have where to live. But he doesn't need to worry about that, because he is still in hospital, I broke his ribs, arm and cheekbone. My wife's family is outrageout about everything, they called and apologized to me. OMs GF called me and asked me if I want to have sex with her, to get even. She is hotter than my wife, but I won't do it. I just can't. I'm hurting like hell and I am sad. But I need to be strong because my son needs me to be.


Keep her phone number. :wink2:


----------



## threelittlestars

Not as a rebound or a gotcha I would seriously think about something down the line with the obs. 

If she is hot, and good in a slew of other ways...why not? BUT NOT NOW. not while emotions are up in the air.


----------



## 86857

You were saved a whole lot of trouble OP. 

All done in a few hours instead of years as is usually the case. 

You were avoided the whole sorry mess of suspecting, then posting on TAM, then snooping, then D-day, then the discussions blah blah, then R, well false R in most cases, then finally divorce. 

I think a whole lot more BS than actually do, would walk the same day if they saw what you did. 

Not seeing it shouldn't make any difference, but it does. It cuts WS a whole lot of slack. 

Wish I'd caught my ex-H like that, without even having to go through the suspecting part.


----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


> Another story from the Arizona border back about 10 years ago. Old man, living by himself in a trailer just a mile or so from the border fence...wakes up one night to the sound of hammering and grinding. Goes into the living room and sees someone cutting a hole in the side of the trailer trying to get in. He calls the police and then sits and waits for the intruder to make the hole big enough where he could fit his body in. Once the burglar started crawling into the trailer the old man shot him in the head. The guy wasn't even all the way through...just part way.
> 
> Well the old man was questioned and the cops didn't even charge him. It raised a stink among local activists because...surprise...the burglar was an undocumented Mexican alien and the old man was white. The local news brought in an attorney and asked him how they could get by without charging the guy, and he said in Arizona you are allowed to use lethal force to protect your home (castle) from anyone trying to break into it, if you feel your life or the lives of the inhabitants are in danger. Period.


*The same rule of law applies here in Texas! And that dates all the way back to Texas' frontier days! Mercifully, that law is still very much on the books here, right along with the same one that if you catch someone "boinking" your spouse within your domicile, and you either hurt or kill them, then it's largely deemed to be justifiable!

The one caveat against it is that if one is entrapped, in which case it would be elevated to either conspiracy to commit, or actual criminal assault or murder!*


----------



## bandit.45

I for one give this young man a pat on the back for beating the tarnation out of that piece of excrement.


----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


> I for one give this young man a pat on the back for beating the tarnation out of that piece of excrement.


*The one thing that he must always remain mindful of is that that archaic Texas law is not in place in most American as well as International jurisdictions, and as such, this man may find himself standing in the courthouse well charged as a criminal defendant, and facing certain imprisonment!

A few jurisdictions, like Texas, may well allow retaliatory actions within certain parameters. But being that most do not, it would be highly adviseable for this gentleman to garner an element of control over his actions and behavior, no matter how far up against the walk that these actions come to ultimately push him!*


----------



## TDSC60

arbitrator said:


> *The same rule of law applies here in Texas! And that dates all the way back to Texas' frontier days! Mercifully, that law is still very much on the books here, right along with the same one that if you catch someone "boinking" your spouse within your domicile, and you either hurt or kill them, then it's largely deemed to be justifiable!
> 
> The one caveat against it is that if one is entrapped, in which case it would be elevated to either conspiracy to commit, or actual criminal assault or murder!*


When my son caught his wife and OM going at it in his guest bedroom. The cop involved actually asked why he didn't shoot them both then and there - he said in New Mexico it was legal to kill them both if you find them together in your home.

I could not believe that so I did not post it here. Seems I may have been wrong.


----------



## arbitrator

TDSC60 said:


> *When my son caught his wife and OM going at it in his guest bedroom. The cop involved actually asked why he didn't shoot them both then and there - he said in New Mexico it was legal to kill them both if you find them together in your home.
> 
> I could not believe that so I did not post it here. Seems I may have been wrong.*


*It's largely referred to as "frontier justice!"

As a suffix, there's always the legal line of thought that if the BS shoots them, then to make sure it is within the domicile and if they happen to run out of the domicile, to drag them back in! 

And the privilege also extends to the wife, in that it really doesn't matter if it happens to be the betrayed wife who is the one who catches her old man up in bed or having carnal relations with some floozy in their home!

As such, Texas pretty well treats a married spouse as the "King/Queen of their Castle!"*


----------



## TDSC60

OK. Now I'll stop my thread jack.

DJ. You have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Tatsuhiko

TDSC60 said:


> OK. Now I'll stop my thread jack.
> 
> DJ. You have nothing to be ashamed of.


Agreed. You handled this really well, DJ. You really put the balls in Balkans.


----------



## skerzoid

Since time immemorial, infidelity has been a problem.

When men discovered that their seed was the determining factor in pregnancy, they have needed to protect themselves and their bloodline but also their emotional investment.

If you are out hunting mammoths, you have to confident that the old lady ain't boinking somebody else back in the cave.

These emotions are ancient.

Consider this story of infidelity:

Genesis 39-41 Contemporary English Version (CEV)

Joseph and Potiphar’s Wife
39 The Ishmaelites took Joseph to Egypt and sold him to Potiphar, the king’s[a] official in charge of the palace guard. 2-3 So Joseph lived in the home of Potiphar, his Egyptian owner.

Soon Potiphar realized that the Lord was helping Joseph to be successful in whatever he did. 4 Potiphar liked Joseph and made him his personal assistant, putting him in charge of his house and all of his property. 5 Because of Joseph, the Lord began to bless Potiphar’s family and fields. 6 Potiphar left everything up to Joseph, and with Joseph there, the only decision he had to make was what he wanted to eat.

Joseph was well-built and handsome, 7 and Potiphar’s wife soon noticed him. She asked him to make love to her, 8 but he refused and said, “My master isn’t worried about anything in his house, because he has placed me in charge of everything he owns. 9 No one in my master’s house is more important than I am. The only thing he hasn’t given me is you, and that’s because you are his wife. I won’t sin against God by doing such a terrible thing as this.” 10 She kept begging Joseph day after day, but he refused to do what she wanted or even to go near her.

11 One day, Joseph went to Potiphar’s house to do his work, and none of the other servants were there. 12 Potiphar’s wife grabbed hold of his coat and said, “Make love to me!” Joseph ran out of the house, leaving her hanging onto his coat.

13 When this happened, 14 she called in her servants and said, “Look! This Hebrew has come just to make fools of us. He tried to rape me, but I screamed for help. 15 And when he heard me scream, he ran out of the house, leaving his coat with me.”

16 Potiphar’s wife kept Joseph’s coat until her husband came home. 17 Then she said, “That Hebrew slave of yours tried to rape me! 18 But when I screamed for help, he left his coat and ran out of the house.”

19 Potiphar became very angry 20 and threw Joseph in the same prison where the king’s prisoners were kept.

Sound familiar? This happened 4000 years ago. Still happens today.

If the poster of this thread beat the crap out of his BF, he was only doing what is to be expected of a human being in this circumstance.


----------



## 269370

skerzoid said:


> Since time immemorial, infidelity has been a problem.
> 
> When men discovered that their seed was the determining factor in pregnancy, they have needed to protect themselves and their bloodline but also their emotional investment.
> 
> If you are out hunting mammoths, you have to confident that the old lady ain't boinking somebody else back in the cave.
> 
> These emotions are ancient.
> 
> Consider this story of infidelity:
> 
> Genesis 39-41 Contemporary English Version (CEV)
> 
> Joseph and Potiphar’s Wife
> 39 The Ishmaelites took Joseph to Egypt and sold him to Potiphar, the king’s[a] official in charge of the palace guard. 2-3 So Joseph lived in the home of Potiphar, his Egyptian owner.
> 
> Soon Potiphar realized that the Lord was helping Joseph to be successful in whatever he did. 4 Potiphar liked Joseph and made him his personal assistant, putting him in charge of his house and all of his property. 5 Because of Joseph, the Lord began to bless Potiphar’s family and fields. 6 Potiphar left everything up to Joseph, and with Joseph there, the only decision he had to make was what he wanted to eat.
> 
> Joseph was well-built and handsome, 7 and Potiphar’s wife soon noticed him. She asked him to make love to her, 8 but he refused and said, “My master isn’t worried about anything in his house, because he has placed me in charge of everything he owns. 9 No one in my master’s house is more important than I am. The only thing he hasn’t given me is you, and that’s because you are his wife. I won’t sin against God by doing such a terrible thing as this.” 10 She kept begging Joseph day after day, but he refused to do what she wanted or even to go near her.
> 
> 11 One day, Joseph went to Potiphar’s house to do his work, and none of the other servants were there. 12 Potiphar’s wife grabbed hold of his coat and said, “Make love to me!” Joseph ran out of the house, leaving her hanging onto his coat.
> 
> 13 When this happened, 14 she called in her servants and said, “Look! This Hebrew has come just to make fools of us. He tried to rape me, but I screamed for help. 15 And when he heard me scream, he ran out of the house, leaving his coat with me.”
> 
> 16 Potiphar’s wife kept Joseph’s coat until her husband came home. 17 Then she said, “That Hebrew slave of yours tried to rape me! 18 But when I screamed for help, he left his coat and ran out of the house.”
> 
> 19 Potiphar became very angry 20 and threw Joseph in the same prison where the king’s prisoners were kept.
> 
> Sound familiar? This happened 4000 years ago. Still happens today.
> 
> If the poster of this thread beat the crap out of his BF, he was only doing what is to be expected of a human being in this circumstance.



This #metoo thing was getting out of hand already 4000 years ago. Not cool. Not cool at all.

PS: I am sorry you have to go through this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DjDjani

Thank you all for kind words. I am separated and soon divorced. There isn't any waiting for divorce in my country. Only court date and if all parties are committed to terms of arrangement for divorce, it goes pretty fast. So, soon I will be single again.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know how things are done in your country, but I'd suggest a lawyer. Don't weaken. WW will try anything to get you back. Cheaters lie, remember that. They are better at it than the rest of us.


----------



## Angelwanderer

Yeah, you won't get support from me.

She did wrong but you got it wrong too.

There were several ways to deal with her, him and you but you chose violence.

That's too bad.

Monsters choose violence.

-A


----------



## TDSC60

Angelwanderer said:


> Yeah, you won't get support from me.
> 
> She did wrong but you got it wrong too.
> 
> There were several ways to deal with her, him and you but you chose violence.
> 
> That's too bad.
> 
> Monsters choose violence.
> 
> -A


Monsters? Really????

And what makes you think he was in a state of mind to choose anything?

Comes home...wife naked and on her knees with his best friends member in her mouth......let me think... what should I CHOOSE to do.

This was not a choice - it was rage..a primal reaction to the situation. No he did not choose anything. He just reacted instinctively. Not a monster.


----------



## 3putt

Angelwanderer said:


> Instinct is a monster.
> 
> Civility was an option.
> 
> He went with a monster.
> 
> -A
> 
> 
> 
> Endured the pain of a sexless marriage 10+ yrs and wrote a book. It's fiction, mostly. wp.me/P2KLp8-i1j


.


----------



## manfromlamancha

Angelwanderer said:


> Instinct is a monster.
> 
> Civility was an option.
> 
> He went with a monster.
> 
> -A
> 
> 
> 
> Endured the pain of a sexless marriage 10+ yrs and wrote a book. It's fiction, mostly. wp.me/P2KLp8-i1j


This from someone who endured 10 year marriage of no sex and then wrote a book about it. Maybe if you went with monster, you might have had a better result. How are book sales ?


----------



## smi11ie

Angelwanderer said:


> Instinct is a monster.
> 
> Civility was an option.
> 
> He went with a monster.


I think it is really unfair to judge someone in these circumstances.

Love the Avatar.


----------



## skerzoid

Angelwanderer said:


> Instinct is a monster.
> 
> Civility was an option.
> 
> He went with a monster.
> 
> -A
> 
> 
> 
> Endured the pain of a sexless marriage 10+ yrs and wrote a book. It's fiction, mostly. wp.me/P2KLp8-i1j


BS. Civility is for the peace talks after. There is no civility in combat and that is exactly what it was, combat. His castle was invaded and his wife the traitor that lowered the drawbridge. She invited the barbarians in to despoil him.


----------



## BluesPower

skerzoid said:


> BS. Civility is for the peace talks after. There is no civility in combat and that is exactly what it was, combat. His castle was invaded and his wife the traitor that lowered the drawbridge. She invited the barbarians in to despoil him.


Amen to this. What the CIVIL western countries need in general is actually less civility, and more action, and stronger men. 

OP in this situation did exactly what needed to be done. Monster, no this was justice. If there was more of this type of action, there would be a lot less of this kind of BS going on in the first place. 

This mamby pamby politically correct drivel is one of the main problems with this world. 

The perpetrator in this thread got exactly what he deserved. And OP's STBXW is getting what she deserved. She is shamed, she will have her choice of low life boy friends that are worse than she is. 

This thread is justice...


----------



## CantBelieveThis

Assuming this is real, what the OP saw was brutal and a beating of his best friend totally justified.... But hitting his wife, a woman, well just not my thing...
When there are Lil kids involved I advice against retaliatory violence, even if they aren't present during dday, just because they need you more than ever and preferably in one piece. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDSC60

CantBelieveThis said:


> Assuming this is real, what the OP saw was brutal and a beating of his best friend totally justified.... *But hitting his wife, a woman, well just not my thing*...
> When there are Lil kids involved I advice against retaliatory violence, even if they aren't present during dday, just because they need you more than ever and preferably in one piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From what OP said in his early posts, he went "Hulk" on the OM - rage induced. His wife tried to get between them and accidentally got hit. He did not attack his wife nor did he intend to hit her.

Divorce is the consequences of her actions, just as getting hit is a consequence of her action attempting get between the two. 

Not my thing either CBT, but I can totally see how it could happen unintentionally. Again DJ - I do not believe you should feel shame for anything that happened.


----------



## GusPolinski

Angelwanderer said:


> Instinct is a monster.
> 
> Civility was an option.
> 
> He went with a monster.
> 
> -A


“Hey Sweetie, would you mind cleaning my best friend’s semen off of your face so that we can have a calm, civil discussion about this?

Friend, you’re welcome to join us. But please remove your **** from my wife’s mouth first.”

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## arobk

GusPolinski said:


> “Hey Sweetie, would you mind cleaning my best friend’s semen off of your face so that we can have a calm, civil discussion about this?
> 
> Friend, you’re welcome to join us. But please remove your **** from my wife’s mouth first.”
> 
> :lol: :rofl:



Never change Gus you are able to cut through the BS like a red hot blade through butter.


----------



## oldtruck

Andy1001 said:


> I’m not sure which city in Arizona this happened but I think it was Phoenix.A firefighter found out his wife was cheating while he was at work.
> He texted the other man from his wife’s phone and told him to come over.When the om arrived the firefighter tied him up at gunpoint and kicked the living **** out of him.
> He was charged with assault though.


That is not a Mexican cutting a hole into a trailer home or a man
coming home catching his WW riding the OM like a mechanical bull.


----------



## jewels465

TDSC60 said:


> Monsters? Really????
> 
> 
> 
> And what makes you think he was in a state of mind to choose anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Comes home...wife naked and on her knees with his best friends member in her mouth......let me think... what should I CHOOSE to do.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not a choice - it was rage..a primal reaction to the situation. No he did not choose anything. He just reacted instinctively. Not a monster.




Agree! Not a monster! He didn’t even have any suspicion of his wife messing around on him! Imagine the shock of what he saw! 


Dj, I’m so sorry this happened to you. You’re no monster. Your BF and W was ripped from you in an instant. A lot of people would have reacted the same as you did or even worse. 

Her cheating has nothing to do with anything that you have done. That was all on her. She is the one with issues, not you. Do not blame yourself. 

God Bless You 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspicious1

bandit.45 said:


> I for one give this young man a pat on the back for beating the tarnation out of that piece of excrement.


Me too, here in the States the laws has the majority of men wearing sun dress! 




Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt

MODERATOR MESSAGE:-

No more threadjacking, please.


----------



## Lasvegas

I hope she did not get any reason to cheat on you. If you do not take care of your spouse then someone else will.


----------



## bandit.45

Angelwanderer said:


> Instinct is a monster.
> 
> Civility was an option.
> 
> He went with a monster.
> 
> -A
> 
> 
> 
> Endured the pain of a sexless marriage 10+ yrs and wrote a book. It's fiction, mostly. wp.me/P2KLp8-i1j


Good for you Kwai Chang. Say hi to Master Po for us.


----------



## bandit.45

Lasvegas said:


> I hope she did not get any reason to cheat on you. If you do not take care of your spouse then someone else will.


There is never a justifiable reason for cheating. Ever. 

What....is it Bullsh!t Days at TAM this week?


----------



## bandit.45

CantBelieveThis said:


> Assuming this is real, what the OP saw was brutal and a beating of his best friend totally justified.... But hitting his wife, a woman, well just not my thing...
> When there are Lil kids involved I advice against retaliatory violence, even if they aren't present during dday, just because they need you more than ever and preferably in one piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If she struck him first he was within his rights to strike her back in self defense.


----------



## hinterdir

DjDjani said:


> First if all, I would like to thank you all for doing a great job in helping people. I am from Eastern Europe, so my English and spelling are not werry good. Now my story. I'm 38,my stbxwife 36,we are maried for 8 years. We have a son 7 years old. My wife was a love of my life. I adorred her, I tried to be a perfect husband. I work and I have a deacent sallary. I have my own house and car and all that paid in full with no loans. I work around the house, help her with enything I can, we go on date nights, we have a great sex life. You should think perfect right? Wrong... I have(had) a best friend since we were little, he has a girlfriend, we did a lot of things together as a family of four. I thought of him as a brother I never had( I am only child). Well, about a month ago I was working and my wife sent me a text that her lap top is not working and that she called my best friend to com over to fix it becouse I was working and cant come home. Well, ok, no big deal, but I remembered that I had some data on that lap top which I wanted to save, And I had some free time on my job, so I went home to do that. I forgot my phone in my work suite, so I didnt call my wife to tell her I was comming. I went in the house and in the living room is my wife naked with my best fried's **** in her mouth, and with her face covered with his semen. Well, let me tell you, I am not a violent guy, but that scene made me furious! I beat a **** out of my friend, the ambulance drowe him to hospitall, and in all that my wife started defending him, so I hit her too and she fainted. I grabbed some of her stuff and throw them on the street and drag her olso out of my house. I left her luying naked on the street. Soon police came, but I live in a small town and I went to school with a cheef of police so I got just a minor wiolation, they made a report that friend assaulted me and I was deffending my self and assidently hit my wife. I am not proud what I did but I couldnt control my self. Two days past and I caled my wife to come home to talk. She was staying with her mother. She came and I told her that I am divorcing her and if she try to take my son away from me she will not live long enough to do that. She was shaking with fear. I would never harm her, but she doesnt know that now. So my son will be with me, she will be able to wisit him, and I dont want to see her ever again. Please tell me that I am not a monster becouse I've done this things.


Sorry to hear she cheated. You must be in a lot of pain. Divorce her. Never stay with an unfaithful mate. That's just shows how little you think of yourself for not wanting and demanding better. Absolute deal breaker.


----------



## DjDjani

A little update: OM still in hospital, he will be there for weeks I think. STBXW calls every day and she is trying to apologize. I told her that what she did is such a betrayal that there isn't anything in the world that she can do to make her undo what she did. I love her still but I despise her at the same time. What was she thinking??? Well, my boy knows what is going on. He won't see or speak to his mother. He saw me crying one night and next day he said to my STXW: "Mum, you destroyed my dad, you destroyed our family. I don't want to see you ever again. You are not my mother any more". She had a mental breakdown in that moment. My kid is smart and he understands things. I didn't want him to do this, I want him to have her mother, but he doesn't want to see her any more. I think that my wife is contemplating suicide, I don't know what to do.


----------



## scaredlion

You said you don't know what to do because she may be thinking about suicide. I'm going to make a suggestion that no one is going to like and everyone is going to disagree with but I'm going to make it anyway. So here goes. Tell her you are going to divorce her and she will never be your wife but you will take her back into your home, after the divorce. She will be there to be your son's mother and to act as a housekeeper. You will pay her X amount of money for her service. And maybe, later on, she can be your sex toy like she was for your x-friend. You won't be having sex with your wife but with the housekeeper. Every problem has an answer. You just have to decide which answer you want. I do wish you well.


----------



## DjDjani

Well, that is a little extreme but in her state of mind now I think that she will agree to that, but I'm won't do that. I down want to see her again if it is possible, I don't want to hear from her, from the moment I caught her with my friend she was dead to me. No matter how much I love her, no matter how much it will be hard foe my boy and me, I don't want to spend the rest of my life with a cheating wh0re no matter how remorse she shows. The hard truth is that all the cheaters know exactly what are they doing, and then if they don't want to be married any more, they leave, and if they do want to stay it is because of convenience and then they "see the light" and "come to realize what they did". That is bulls.. T!!!


----------



## arbitrator

DjDjani said:


> A little update: OM still in hospital, he will be there for weeks I think. STBXW calls every day and she is trying to apologize. I told her that what she did is such a betrayal that there isn't anything in the world that she can do to make her undo what she did. I love her still but I despise her at the same time. What was she thinking??? Well, my boy knows what is going on. He won't see or speak to his mother. He saw me crying one night and next day he said to my STXW: "Mum, you destroyed my dad, you destroyed our family. I don't want to see you ever again. You are not my mother any more". * She had a mental breakdown in that moment. My kid is smart and he understands things. I didn't want him to do this, I want him to have her mother, but he doesn't want to see her any more. I think that my wife is contemplating suicide, I don't know what to do.*


*Please try to get her into individual psychological counseling(IC) immediately ~ if for no other reason than for the sake of your sons future chance at a mother/son relationship with her at a future date!

But she still needs to know that you two are totally through and that there's no hope whatsoever for any marital reconciliation! Period!*


----------



## bandit.45

Get her into psych care to make sure she doesn't do anything stupid. 

But no amount of counseling is going to keep her from doing this again. She will cheat on her next mate. She has set the pattern for her life....until she’s old and wrinkled and no one wants her anymore.


----------



## TDSC60

Tell her parents to check her into the hospital. Maybe she can share a room with OM.


----------



## Windwalker

Angelwanderer said:


> Yeah, you won't get support from me.
> 
> She did wrong but you got it wrong too.
> 
> There were several ways to deal with her, him and you but you chose violence.
> 
> That's too bad.
> 
> Monsters choose violence.
> 
> -A


I always find it funny when people post things that make them look like hypocrites of the highest damned order. Directly quoted from your post in another thread. 

I even highlighted in bold your rank hypocrisy. 

"And now I have a secret FWB and the sex is off the charts, everyone's happy, including my spouse." 

You're welcome. Now everyone has a few more facts. Oh, and no one is interested in your book. 

"post #47 of 91 (permalink) Old 04-07-2018, 06:05 PM
Angelwanderer
Registered User

Angelwanderer's Avatar

Join Date: Mar 2018
Posts: 9
Re: Romantic Getaway Disappointment...
Quote:
Originally Posted by lessthennone View Post
So, I'm wondering. Was it fair for me to do that? Waiting for her to either initiate, make some sexy talk, put on lingerie...
I've been here many times.

Clearly she doesn't initiate. Clearly you're trying to be fair and gentlemanly by giving her the first say. It's also clear that this approach doesn't work.

Maybe your kind disposition isn't based on chivalry but fear - rejection and confrontation. Spoiling a trip with a sex fight isn't fun at all.

In dreams our partners initiate. In life, the story deviates. She'll probably never initiate sex, not in the way you want, and you'll have live with it.

My partner never initiates. We'd go exploring a thousand times before the word sex entered a conversation. It's partly my fault because I feared confrontation, rejection and the fallout afterwards.

I didn't want to be the one who ruined our holiday.
*
And now I have a secret FWB and the sex is off the charts, everyone's happy, including my spouse.*

It's not the dream I wanted, it's a deviation instead.

-A


Endured the pain of a sexless marriage 10+ yrs and wrote a book. It's fiction, mostly. wp.me/P2KLp8-i1j"







DjDjani said:


> Well, that is a little extreme but in her state of mind now I think that she will agree to that, but I'm won't do that. I down want to see her again if it is possible, I don't want to hear from her, from the moment I caught her with my friend she was dead to me. No matter how much I love her, no matter how much it will be hard foe my boy and me, I don't want to spend the rest of my life with a cheating wh0re no matter how remorse she shows. The hard truth is that all the cheaters know exactly what are they doing, and then if they don't want to be married any more, they leave, and if they do want to stay it is because of convenience and then they "see the light" and "come to realize what they did". That is bulls.. T!!!


You are on the right track.
BS is as BS does.
Stand your ground OP!


----------



## colingrant

DJDJ: 

Just to bring some perspective at how f'd up your wife was for doing what she did. When I read your first post, I was 100% sure you were a troll and your story was fake. It's so preposterous, I'm still not 100% on board, but I'm coming around and starting to believe. I'm saying this, not to challenge you on the authenticity of your unfortunate experience, but to say W T F IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE. The fact that I had to warm up to the truthfulness of this story, accentuates how horrific it is. I said to myself, this can't be true. What human being does this? 

I just had to get that off my chest. Tell you what. I don't think she's even worthy enough for her eyes to set upon you and her ears to hear your voice. I can't even re-read your initial post, it's so horrific. Please, NEVER, EVER tell your son what his MOTHER did. He'd be better of without one than knowing of that despicable act. Most kids cringe at the thought of there parents having sex. Can you imagine how jacked up his mind movies would be if he found out? Who knows how long it would be before he could look at his mom's face, knowing what had taken place.


----------



## DjDjani

He already knows! He asked my mother, his grandmother why isn't mummy home and my mom told him that his mother fell in love with uncle POSOM And she and I are not together any more. He is only 7 but he is werry smart and he knows things. And believe me, I would love that this is not truth, but sadly it is. We all must accept that there are evil people in this world. People kill each other, do horrible things, and people cheat on each other. My wife is evil person. As soon as I comprehended that, it was a lot easier for me to go through this. But the image of my wife and my friend will haunt me for a long time.


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> He already knows! He asked my mother, his grandmother why isn't mummy home and my mom told him that his mother fell in love with uncle POSOM And she and I are not together any more. He is only 7 but he is werry smart and he knows things. And believe me, I would love that this is not truth, but sadly it is. We all must accept that there are evil people in this world. People kill each other, do horrible things, and people cheat on each other. *My wife is evil person*. As soon as I comprehended that, it was a lot easier for me to go through this. But the image of my wife and my friend will haunt me for a long time.


I'll disagree with you here. She is not evil. She's corrupt, loose and amoral and selfish. Evil is Osama Bin Laden, or Bashar al Hassad. Those men murdered thousands for money and power.

Your wife didn't set out to hurt you or destroy her family. In fact, she wasn't thinking about you or her son at all during her affair. Like all cheaters she compartmentalizes her life. She can turn herself around and learn not to be the way she is, but she has to want to. Getting busted, losing her husband and wrecking her family doesn't necessarily mean she will want to change. She either wants to change or she doesn't.


----------



## colingrant

DjDjani said:


> He already knows! He asked my mother, his grandmother why isn't mummy home and my mom told him that his mother fell in love with uncle POSOM And she and I are not together any more. He is only 7 but he is werry smart and he knows things. And believe me, I would love that this is not truth, but sadly it is. We all must accept that there are evil people in this world. People kill each other, do horrible things, and people cheat on each other. My wife is evil person. As soon as I comprehended that, it was a lot easier for me to go through this. But the image of my wife and my friend will haunt me for a long time.


I'm actually referring to the dirty "details". He can NEVER get that information, even as an adult. I honestly think he'd require therapy even 30 years later.


----------



## arbitrator

colingrant said:


> I'm actually referring to the dirty "details". He can NEVER get that information, even as an adult. I honestly think he'd require therapy even 30 years later.


*There are just some things/details that kids just absolutely do not deserve or need to know! Period!

Preserve their innocence at all costs!*


----------



## DjDjani

Of course I will not tell him the details, not ever.


----------



## lucy999

If your wife tells you she's thinking of ending her life, call 911, some sort of emergency service that will be dispatched immediately to help her. Tell her parents or a family member. This will do 1 of 2 things: get her real help if she is indeed serious, or put an end to her antics if she's saying it just to get your attention for a hopeful reconciliation.

While I understand what she did to you and your son is nothing short of gross and atrocious and completely unforgivable, she is still the mother of your son. You can help her from afar. If you get intimately involved with her breakdown, she might misconstrue that as you wanting to reconcile. Keep your distance, but still help (if you want to. )


----------



## DjDjani

No, I don't really want to help her. And I won't call anybody. It's her life now, her problems. I told her parents and they know, that's enough from me. I would rather die than to R with her. That image of her and my friend is never going out of my head. OM is still in the hospital LOL, I messed hip up really good. STBXW called and texted every day, I didn't answer. Then I finnaly told her:" How on Earth do you expect me to kiss you in the mouth ever again after what I saw?? Why do you think that I can touch your body ever again when you now what you did? I don't love you, I loved the role of a loving wife you played in our marriage, you finished that role and now there is nothing left to love, only to despise. I am divorcing you and I curse the day when I met you. Do not call or text again. Ever. "


----------



## kekkek

DjDjani said:


> No, I don't really want to help her. And I won't call anybody. It's her life now, her problems. I told her parents and they know, that's enough from me. I would rather die than to R with her. That image of her and my friend is never going out of my head. OM is still in the hospital LOL, I messed hip up really good. STBXW called and texted every day, I didn't answer. Then I finnaly told her:" How on Earth do you expect me to kiss you in the mouth ever again after what I saw?? Why do you think that I can touch your body ever again when you now what you did? I don't love you, I loved the role of a loving wife you played in our marriage, you finished that role and now there is nothing left to love, only to despise. I am divorcing you and I curse the day when I met you. Do not call or text again. Ever. "


Good for you!


----------



## SunCMars

Angelwanderer said:


> Instinct is a monster.
> 
> Civility was an option.
> 
> He went with a monster.
> 
> -A
> 
> 
> 
> Endured the pain of a sexless marriage 10+ yrs and wrote a book. It's fiction, mostly. wp.me/P2KLp8-i1j


I like some monsters.
I like this one.

Turn thy cheek. 
The enemy then cuts your throat.

Yes, you are Righteous.
Yes, you are Dead.

Sometimes the punishment fits the crime.
Sometimes the punishment fits the time.

Time spent in jail.


The Host, RD-


----------



## PDXGuardsman

Don’t you mean ex best friend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imajerk17

I applaud your tough stance OP, but I really am concerned for your son. He is only 7, far too young to process this to the level that he seems to have had here, and he is far too young to process what he really did "disowning" his mom as he did. I hope you are considering some sort of family counseling for him.


----------



## Kamstel

Just checking in on you. How are you doing?


----------



## DjDjani

Well, things are slow now, nothing new to report. I dont speak with my STBXW, my kid is good, he is handling this mess preaty well. POSOM still in hospital. His XGF is set to have sex with me, she wants revenge, but I wont do it. She wants to record sex and to send him a copy to watch. But I dont want to do that. I work, go to bar, have drinks, talk to friends. Life is starting to get better.


----------



## Mr.Married

DjDjani said:


> Life is starting to get better.


That's fantastic..good for you! One day at a time.


----------



## Kamstel

Just checking in on you. How are you doing? How is your son?


----------



## ohthanks02

damn thats what you call perfect timing.. coming in with OM's **** in her mouth and semen all over her face. I just dont believe they didnt hear the door open lol.

Anyways I think it was alittle harsh to tell your son that his mother fell in love with another man, I know how much pain you suffered but try to take care of your son as much as possible, dont tell him too much details about the affair. Mothers play a big role in a kids life and a bad story of her can change his future life 

You should also not divorce your wife, although it is very painful! sometimes its just good to be the better,forgiving husband instead of just running away and giving up. I believe things can work out, atleast give it a try


----------



## GusPolinski

ohthanks02 said:


> damn thats what you call perfect timing.. coming in with OM's **** in her mouth and semen all over her face. I just dont believe they didnt hear the door open lol.
> 
> Anyways I think it was alittle harsh to tell your son that his mother fell in love with another man, I know how much pain you suffered but try to take care of your son as much as possible, dont tell him too much details about the affair. Mothers play a big role in a kids life and a bad story of her can change his future life
> 
> *You should also not divorce your wife, although it is very painful! sometimes its just good to be the better,forgiving husband instead of just running away and giving up. I believe things can work out, atleast give it a try*


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## bandit.45

ohthanks02 said:


> damn thats what you call perfect timing.. coming in with OM's **** in her mouth and semen all over her face. I just dont believe they didnt hear the door open lol.
> 
> Anyways I think it was alittle harsh to tell your son that his mother fell in love with another man, I know how much pain you suffered but try to take care of your son as much as possible, dont tell him too much details about the affair. Mothers play a big role in a kids life and a bad story of her can change his future life
> 
> You should also not divorce your wife, although it is very painful! sometimes its just good to be the better,forgiving husband instead of just running away and giving up. I believe things can work out, atleast give it a try


Little bit late to the party amigo.


----------



## Marc878

ohthanks02 said:


> damn thats what you call perfect timing.. coming in with OM's **** in her mouth and semen all over her face. I just dont believe they didnt hear the door open lol.
> 
> *Anyways I think it was alittle harsh to tell your son that his mother fell in love with another man*, I know how much pain you suffered but try to take care of your son as much as possible, dont tell him too much details about the affair.
> 
> In other words lie to him and keep him in the dark? Really?
> 
> *Mothers play a big role in a kids life and a bad story of her can change his future life *
> 
> Maybe she should have thought of that.
> 
> You should also not divorce your wife, although it is very painful! sometimes its just good to be the better,forgiving husband instead of just running away and giving up. I believe things can work out, atleast give it a try


So just roll over and take it up the ass? Some just have a real hard time being a wimpy doormat


----------



## BruceBanner

skerzoid said:


> If you are out hunting mammoths, you have to confident that the old lady ain't boinking somebody else back in the cave.


That's why when people lived in small groups I believe all if not most of the men had to leave the village. But now we don't live like that so...


----------



## BruceBanner

colingrant said:


> DJDJ:
> 
> Just to bring some perspective at how f'd up your wife was for doing what she did. When I read your first post, I was 100% sure you were a troll and your story was fake. It's so preposterous, I'm still not 100% on board, but I'm coming around and starting to believe. I'm saying this, not to challenge you on the authenticity of your unfortunate experience, but to say W T F IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE. The fact that I had to warm up to the truthfulness of this story, accentuates how horrific it is. I said to myself, this can't be true. What human being does this?
> 
> I just had to get that off my chest. Tell you what. I don't think she's even worthy enough for her eyes to set upon you and her ears to hear your voice. I can't even re-read your initial post, it's so horrific. Please, NEVER, EVER tell your son what his MOTHER did. He'd be better of without one than knowing of that despicable act. Most kids cringe at the thought of there parents having sex. Can you imagine how jacked up his mind movies would be if he found out? Who knows how long it would be before he could look at his mom's face, knowing what had taken place.


You have to understand that a lot of cheaters get a thrill from doing something risky. It's like a lot of them never think what if my partner comes home early or turns back around because they forgot something. The worst part is that OP's wife and friend knew exactly when he goes to work so if he hadn't turned back around that day this likely could've continued to happen for years and years. If OP had called his wife before going home he would be none the wiser. That's why I always tell men to get a paternity test. You don't know what your wife was up to when she said she's going for a jog, working overtime, or going out with the girls.

Also the story is very believable because I've read a story about a wife giving her husband sleeping pills so she could _invite_ the OM (which happened to be one of his friends.) over and _do the deed in the very bed her husband was sleeping on_.


----------



## DjDjani

What? To forgive that cheating who. E? Aee you avare what she did to me??? From the moment I saw her with my best friend she is dead to me. That level of betrayal is unforgivable. I am a man with honor, I couldn't look my self in the mirror if I took her back.


----------



## DjDjani

I just can't believe that some men will continue to live with theirs wifes, especially after LTA and multiple PA. I couldn't live with my self if I do that. That is morbid. No matter the kids and past time. It is just sickening to do something like that to your self. Can you imagine what that wife thinks of you in the case you stay with them? What she really thinks? She despises you for being such a looser and a cuckold, but she doesn't tell you that because she wants to continue marriage because of some sort of convenience. Again I say, I would rather die that to live with that creature of my wife again.


----------



## Kamstel

Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Married

Spot on !!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

DjDjani said:


> I am a man with honor.




Yet you put your hands on a woman .


----------



## OnTheFly

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Yet you put your hands on a woman .


Yeah, so? Did you read about the circumstances of the incident, or are you one of those who think whenever a finger is placed on a woman, NO MATTER THE REASON it's a grievous sin?


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

OnTheFly said:


> Did you read about the circumstances of the incident,



Yes, I did. 




OnTheFly said:


> r are you one of those who think whenever a finger is placed on a woman, NO MATTER THE REASON it's a grievous sin?





I’m one of those who believe that it’s wrong to put your hands on someone UNLESS it’s self defense which it wasn’t in this case. 




OnTheFly said:


> Yeah, so?



So, he’s not a man of honor.


----------



## GusPolinski

OnTheFly said:


> Yeah, so? Did you read about the circumstances of the incident, or are you one of those who think whenever a finger is placed on a woman, NO MATTER THE REASON it's a grievous sin?


Likely both.


----------



## BluesPower

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> I’m one of those who believe that it’s wrong to put your hands on someone UNLESS it’s self defense which it wasn’t in this case.
> 
> So, he’s not a man of honor.


Actually it was total self defense in every way. She was helping the OM. Had he gotten the upper hand, OP could have easily been killed. He was fighting for his life in more that one way. 

How could you actually say that. So if you were blowing Mr H's friend and her went off on the friend, you are saying that you would jump in an help the friend over your husband? 

Really? Of course you say you would never do that, but what if you did? Or is Mr H so passive that he would tell you, "finish up dear, and when your are done, come in the bedroom so we can talk about this". 

Is that what Mr H would have done?


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

BluesPower said:


> How could you actually say that. So if you were blowing Mr H's friend and her went off on the friend, you are saying that you would jump in an help the friend over your husband?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Of course you say you would never do that, but what if you did? Or is Mr H so passive that he would tell you, "finish up dear, and when your are done, come in the bedroom so we can talk about this".
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what Mr H would have done?




Wait, who’s Mr H?


----------



## BluesPower

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Wait, who’s Mr H?


I thought that you might be married? I guess not... wonder why???

The other stuff about self-defense is in the original post.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

BluesPower said:


> The other stuff about self-defense is in the original post.






I went back and didn’t find it. 

Can you please direct me to where he says his wife attacked him and he beat when he tried to get away? 




BluesPower said:


> wonder why???
> 
> 
> 
> .




Because I don’t want to? I turned down two marriage proposals. 

Why would I destroy my life by getting married (and having kids)?


----------



## Lostinthought61

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Yet you put your hands on a woman .


first of all you weren't in his place, you did not see what he saw, how he felt, the betrayal, the pain the suffering, the nightmares he lives with, it is so easy for you and others to stand on the side line and throw aspersions, to know exactly what you would do in the same situation, how your integrity would not come into question. Oh it is so easy to judge others in the comfort of your home, of your corner of the world, not having a clue of his life or ordeal.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

Lostinthought61 said:


> first of all you weren't in his place, you did not see what he saw, how he felt, the betrayal, the pain the suffering, the nightmares he lives with, it is so easy for you and others to stand on the side line and throw aspersions, to know exactly what you would do in the same situation, how your integrity would not come into question. Oh it is so easy to judge others in the comfort of your home, of your corner of the world, not having a clue of his life or ordeal.




Wait. Do you personally know me? 

How do you know that I haven’t experienced something similar? Oh right you assumed. 

Right now I’m going through something that is WORSE than walking on your partner engaging in a sex act with your best friend. 

There’s NO excuse for what op did. An honorable man wouldn’t put his hand on a woman.


----------



## GusPolinski

Just ignore her, folks.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Wait. Do you personally know me?
> 
> How do you know that I haven’t experienced something similar? Oh right you assumed.
> 
> Right now I’m going through something that is WORSE than walking on your partner engaging in a sex act with your best friend.
> 
> There’s NO excuse for what op did. An honorable man wouldn’t put his hand on a woman.


while i am sorry you are experiencing your own issue...i want to be quite clear here, they are two different experiences yours and his, you know yours, you don't know his, you make assumptions but lets be perfectly clear you are not him nor are you living his life. Nor am i living your life so i do not know your experience...every experience is different, some similarities perhaps but in the end DIFFERENT. i would not make any more assumption on yours as i would expect you on him. Eventually you will come to understand the world is not as black and white as you want to believe, the spectrum of grays are as vast as Shermin Williams would have you believe. integrity is a wonderful thing until it is not.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Wait. Do you personally know me?
> 
> How do you know that I haven’t experienced something similar? Oh right you assumed.
> 
> *Right now I’m going through something that is WORSE than walking on your partner engaging in a sex act with your best friend. *




For many that's gonna' be hard to believe since there's little many folks can conceive of than a firsthand witnessing of partner getting horizontal with someone else. If you are suffering something so unmentionable, I'm truly sorry. But even then, "_worse_" may also be _different _in a way that doesn't apply here. 

Had I encountered such a thing, there definitely would have been some laying of hands... on the POSOM. Since the adulterers are in such close proximity, it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility that BS might inadvertently catch a stray elbow at some time during the altercation. 



Ms. Hawaii said:


> There’s NO excuse for what op did. An honorable man wouldn’t put his hand on a woman.


In general I agree, but there are exceptions to most rules. Screwing around changes the rules for many, understandably so.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Had I encountered such a thing, there definitely would have been some laying of hands... on the POSOM. Since the adulterers are in such close proximity, it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility that BS might inadvertently catch a stray elbow at some time during the altercation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general I agree, but there are exceptions to most rules. Screwing around changes the rules for many, understandably so.



Lol the Bs might inadvertently catch a stray elbow? The op put his hand on his wife. From HiS post, it wasn’t an accident. An HONORABLE man wouldn’t put his hand on his wife and mother of his child. That’s my point. Cheating doesn’t erase values. If so, then why do people on TAM attack cheaters who have “valid” excuses to cheat?


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

Lostinthought61 said:


> , you know yours, you don't know his, you make assumptions.




He posted that he walked in on his wife engaging in a sex act with his friend. Whereas, you assumed when it came to me since I haven’t started any threads. 

What am I assuming? Didn’t he put his hand on her ? 

Please enlighten me. 




Lostinthought61 said:


> Eventually you will come to understand the world is not as black and white as you want to believe, the spectrum of grays are as vast as Shermin Williams would have you believe. integrity is a wonderful thing until it is not.



Oh I already know that. I still stand by my opinion that an honorable man wouldn’t put his hands on a woman.


----------



## Jasel

Could we please not thread jack??? It's really getting tiring on this site...

Really don't feel like having to shift through another 3 - 8 pages to get an update from OP while people go back and forth.


----------



## Kamstel

Just to try and get this thread back on track...

He is doing relatively well. The ***** has basically lost everything due to the divorce laws of the country. She is living with her parents.

POS is STILLin the hospital. He doesn’t have the English words to properly describe what the medical issues are.

The son is also doing relatively ok. His grandmother gave a vague answer as to why his mother is no longer living with them at home, and the son figured everything out. He has told his mother that he is angry at her for destroying his father and their family. He also told her that she is no longer his mother and doesn’t want to have anything to do with her


He has said that he will try to post an update soon


----------



## DjDjani

Mr. Hawaii, when I came in the house I was shocked, OM came to me saying some bs and then I went dark. He actually put his hand on me first, but I'm a big guy and I started demoliting him. My wife came from my left side, she put her arm around my neck and started hitting me in the head with her other hand. She was screaming to let him go and his cum was all over her face dripping down. Then I hit her once in rage just to shake her of of me. That is the first and the last time I hit a woman. Now you tell me what would you do in that situation???


----------



## Kamstel

You did everything right!!!


----------



## DjDjani

Well, update. Posom still in hospital. Divorce will be final in a couple of weeks. Don't is good, I am too. A couple of days after Dday, OM mom came to talk with me about her son. OM is 30,he is younger than me, and she is 49. Well, she was afraid for her sons safety when he comes out of hospital, we talked a lot and we drank coffee. She was nice. I told her that I don't know how will I react when I see him again, so she told me that she will can again to talk with me about my feelings and the situation. I said OK. So, a couple of days past and she called and came to my house. We talked about the situation and she started talking how she is unhappy in her marriage, how her husband drinks and is abusive, and she stayed for a couple of hours. Now, she is calling and wanting to come to my house when ever her husband is in the night shift. I think she wants to have sex with me!!! I heard from some people that she cheated on her husband before, so I really think that she is interested in me sexually. She is a good looking woman by the way. Would that be the ultimate revenge??? But I don't think I could do that.


----------



## Kamstel

*my wife had an affair before we got married*

What would your wife have to do before you finally told yourself that you had to divorce her?


----------



## oldtruck

DjDjani said:


> Well, update. Posom still in hospital. Divorce will be final in a couple of weeks. Don't is good, I am too. A couple of days after Dday, OM mom came to talk with me about her son. OM is 30,he is younger than me, and she is 49. Well, she was afraid for her sons safety when he comes out of hospital, we talked a lot and we drank coffee. She was nice. I told her that I don't know how will I react when I see him again, so she told me that she will can again to talk with me about my feelings and the situation. I said OK. So, a couple of days past and she called and came to my house. We talked about the situation and she started talking how she is unhappy in her marriage, how her husband drinks and is abusive, and she stayed for a couple of hours. Now, she is calling and wanting to come to my house when ever her husband is in the night shift. I think she wants to have sex with me!!! I heard from some people that she cheated on her husband before, so I really think that she is interested in me sexually. She is a good looking woman by the way. Would that be the ultimate revenge??? But I don't think I could do that.


This a mom that will do anything to keep her son from being beaten again.
Time to end visits with her and tell her son will be safe. It is one thing to
react the way you did the first time. To fight again now in western culture
would be considered illegal.

You got away with it the first time. You most likely will not the second time.

If you cheat with this woman then you will be no better than your WW.


----------



## Taxman

Tell her that her son will be physically safe from you, however, in any other way, he should think seriously of leaving the city, or possibly the country. Tell her that you will be hounding him out of his life, friendships, employment, and any liberty or comfort that he currently enjoys. It would be best if he emigrated and never again darken your door. Tell mom that you are not interested in sleeping with an old bag, unless you are trying to destroy the OM completely. Sleeping with his mother and destroying his family is crappy revenge.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Are we in Albania? Is this the 'kanun"? Will she be applying for asylum?


----------



## Graywolf2

DjDjani said:


> I really think that she is interested in me sexually. She is a good looking woman by the way. Would that be the ultimate revenge???


It would be even greater revenge to not have sex with her. Then your wife will have to live with the fact that she lost a good man.

If you lie down with dogs, you get up with fleas, or in Latin, qui cum canibus concumbunt cum pulicibus surgent.


----------



## BruceBanner

DjDjani said:


> Well, update. Posom still in hospital. Divorce will be final in a couple of weeks. Don't is good, I am too. A couple of days after Dday, OM mom came to talk with me about her son. OM is 30,he is younger than me, and she is 49. Well, she was afraid for her sons safety when he comes out of hospital, we talked a lot and we drank coffee. She was nice. I told her that I don't know how will I react when I see him again, so she told me that she will can again to talk with me about my feelings and the situation. I said OK. So, a couple of days past and she called and came to my house. We talked about the situation and she started talking how she is unhappy in her marriage, how her husband drinks and is abusive, and she stayed for a couple of hours. Now, she is calling and wanting to come to my house when ever her husband is in the night shift. I think she wants to have sex with me!!! I heard from some people that she cheated on her husband before, so I really think that she is interested in me sexually. She is a good looking woman by the way. Would that be the ultimate revenge??? But I don't think I could do that.


Her husband is a drunkard and abusive yet nobody else seems to know? I think she's lying. If her husband was that abusive she would be more focused on escaping him than trying to sleep around. Also you're supposing to be escaping the drama, not bringing yourself back into it.


----------



## TDSC60

Assure the Mom that you want absolutely no contact with her son. No contact of any kind. You are done with him and your STBXW. Both are in your past and you intend to keep them there.

Stay away from her bed. Bad idea for so many reasons - too many to touch on here.


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> Mr. Hawaii, when I came in the house I was shocked, OM came to me saying some bs and then I went dark. He actually put his hand on me first, but I'm a big guy and I started demoliting him. *My wife came from my left side, she put her arm around my neck and started hitting me in the head with her other hand*. She was screaming to let him go and his cum was all over her face dripping down. Then I hit her once in rage just to shake her of of me. That is the first and the last time I hit a woman. Now you tell me what would you do in that situation???


You had every right in the world to smack her a good one. 

What of she had a hammer, or a knife, in that hand she was hitting you with? You were in the middle of a chaotic fight. You had no way of knowing what she was doing. You reacted to protect yourself.

I for one applaud you for beating the borscht out of that asswipe. He was your friend. He betrayed you in the worst possible way.

Stay away from, the mom. You don't want to be the Other Man the way your ex-friend was. Just get through the divorce and put as much distance between yourself and all those people as you can.


----------



## DjDjani

You are right guys. But I wouldn't do it anyway. It is just to sick. And I will tell her that I won't hurt her son physically any more. But I will destroy his life completely.! Eventually he will lose everything. I will see to that.


----------



## BluesPower

DjDjani said:


> You are right guys. But I wouldn't do it anyway. It is just to sick. And I will tell her that I won't hurt her son physically any more. But I will destroy his life completely.! Eventually he will lose everything. I will see to that.


I get that. But if you talk to mom, tell her (him) that he needs to leave the country and stay away. 

That way, you would not even need to think about him ever...


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> You are right guys. But I wouldn't do it anyway. It is just to sick. And I will tell her that I won't hurt her son physically any more.* But I will destroy his life completely*.! Eventually he will lose everything. I will see to that.


I think you've already done that to a large degree. 

You have already hurt him physically to the point that you damn near killed him. That alone may give him pause before he decides to seduce another man's wife in the future. 

He's going to come out of the hospital bruised and torn up. He will have to walk down the street in front of all those people who know him, and they all will know why he ended up that way. 

If the community is as close as you say, your friend will most likely be shunned by the other men. They will ask themselves "if he was banging Dj's wife, what was keeping him from having sex with our wives". No one will trust him ever again. He will be a pariah.


----------



## Ursula

inmyprime said:


> Did he manage to fix the laptop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I betcha, with his screwdriver.


----------



## 269370

DjDjani said:


> and his cum was all over her face dripping down.



Dammit, I knew it  there’s nothing worse than fighting with a woman while she is having someone else’s cum all dripping down her face.
My brain hurts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

DjDjani said:


> Well, update. Posom still in hospital. Divorce will be final in a couple of weeks. Don't is good, I am too. A couple of days after Dday, OM mom came to talk with me about her son. OM is 30,he is younger than me, and she is 49. Well, she was afraid for her sons safety when he comes out of hospital, we talked a lot and we drank coffee. She was nice. I told her that I don't know how will I react when I see him again, so she told me that she will can again to talk with me about my feelings and the situation. I said OK. So, a couple of days past and she called and came to my house. We talked about the situation and she started talking how she is unhappy in her marriage, how her husband drinks and is abusive, and she stayed for a couple of hours. Now, she is calling and wanting to come to my house when ever her husband is in the night shift. I think she wants to have sex with me!!! I heard from some people that she cheated on her husband before, so I really think that she is interested in me sexually. She is a good looking woman by the way. Would that be the ultimate revenge??? But I don't think I could do that.



Yes, you should have sex with the whole family plus the dog. Does OM have grand parents too? You might need special training to accomplish this.


----------



## chikita2

I know the feeling. Seeing the affair is different then finding out. Your head is just not in the right place. Kicking her out like was well deserved! I cant blame you for kicking his ass too! I just saw my husband making out with a friend yesterday morning and I know how your blood boils and you kinda loose it. At the end even though you might have so much anger towards you will need to just think of your son. He can't pay the price for what your wife did. If you leave her think of how would be the best way of handleing it so your son wont be affected. She is still her mother. 
My husband is not the father to my kids but I know if I would leave him (which i have not decided yet to do or not) I would make sure he would still be part of their lives even if hes not their biological father. Kids should not know about this anger you have towards each other. I know its hard and even worse with what you went through but just get help to be able to handle it appropriately. Im sorry it happened to you. But wish you the best!


----------



## MattMatt

*Moderator warning:-*

At a time when I really needed to be working, I had to deal with a threadjack, people using cutesy methods to circumvent the banned word filter and inappropriate attempts at humour.

I have cleaned up the mess, further violations could result in bans.


----------



## Taxman

Bottom line on all of the DJ beat the AP, and has suggested that it is best if he left the country if not the planet. His wife is now without both husband and boyfriend. His best revenge is to go out and find another woman. If he is a small man, he will flaunt her in front of his ex wife, letting her know that her afternooner resulted in her losing everything, and her ex husband gaining a nice new woman who is happy to take everything his idiot of a wife threw away for a facial. 

Had a female client get all of this in a short timeframe. Her husband had successfully driven the AP from his employment, then the city. Her husband found a new woman, and was hurrying the divorce in order to remarry. Her family turned their back on her as she was so very very stupid. Her husband relieved her of her employment and friends after d day. So, he took her world, erased it, and left her in the middle of scorched earth. She basically signed off on the divorce, and moved across the country to start all over again. Except this time, she was starting without benefit of family or friends. The only benefit is that very few people in the new city knew of her former life, so she could conduct herself without constant embarrassment. I warned her now ex husband to not pursue matters further. (He was angry enough to send video of her trysts to her new office-I explained that she could now have him charged with harassment.)


----------



## MattMatt

@DjDjani How is the conciliation process going?


----------



## Adelais

DjDjani said:


> I read all of yours comments, thank you all. Update about OM: His GF of 5 years dumped him, he now doesn't have where to live. But he doesn't need to worry about that, because he is still in hospital, I broke his ribs, arm and cheekbone. My wife's family is outrageout about everything, they called and apologized to me. *OMs GF called me and asked me if I want to have sex with her, to get even.* She is hotter than my wife, but I won't do it. I just can't. I'm hurting like hell and I am sad. But I need to be strong because my son needs me to be.


You need to tell all your family, friends as well as OM's gf's family and friends about her offer, and keep her as far from you as you can. What a toxic, trashy person!


----------



## Adelais

DjDjani said:


> Well, things are slow now, nothing new to report. I dont speak with my STBXW, my kid is good, he is handling this mess preaty well. POSOM still in hospital. *His XGF is set to have sex with me, she wants revenge, but I wont do it. She wants to record sex and to send him a copy to watch. But I dont want to do that. * I work, go to bar, have drinks, talk to friends. Life is starting to get better.


Tell OMXGF to stay away from you.

Get yourself a decent woman, who is not a cheater, and build a good life with her.

Don't lower yourself down to cockroach level.


----------



## MattMatt

@DjDjani any update on the divorce, including the status of the court-arranged conciliation process?

Has your former friend left hospital, yet?


----------



## DjDjani

Update: Xfriend still in hospitall. I am now divorced, it went well. I got a new job with my firm in Montenegro, I'm now there, it is nice, sea and beautiful beaches. My son is spending time with my mom and my xwife. I will come home once a month for a few days and I will see him then. When his summer vacation begins he and my mom will come here to spend some time together. I'm happy right now, living my life the best way I know.


----------



## skerzoid

DjDjani said:


> Update: Xfriend still in hospitall. I am now divorced, it went well. I got a new job with my firm in Montenegro, I'm now there, it is nice, sea and beautiful beaches. My son is spending time with my mom and my xwife. I will come home once a month for a few days and I will see him then. When his summer vacation begins he and my mom will come here to spend some time together. I'm happy right now, living my life the best way I know.


That's the fastest divorce I ever heard of.


----------



## Kamstel

Congratulations


----------



## MattMatt

skerzoid said:


> That's the fastest divorce I ever heard of.


And curiously it seemed to not follow any of the legal rules for a divorce in Serbia.

Perhaps @DjDjani can enlighten us as to these apparent discrepancies?

Just curious as I am sure other people on TAM who live in Serbia would like to know of the techniques used to obtain such a remarkably rapid divorce.


----------



## TDSC60

skerzoid said:


> That's the fastest divorce I ever heard of.


I think the USA and the UK should take notes.


----------



## bandit.45

TDSC60 said:


> I think the USA and the UK should take notes.


Blame Canada.


----------



## DjDjani

Well, here you pay about 500$ for divorce, hire a good lawyer who knows the judge, and you can get divorce in a month. Things are simple in Serbia when you have money. Judges work for 12000$ for year, so it is not werry hard to speed up everything here with money. And even if you don't, divorces are preaty fast when its not contested.


----------



## DjDjani

It is hard living here. You bombarded us for not giving piece of our country to albanians, so we had to rebuild everything here and we are still in process of normalization.


----------



## SunCMars

DjDjani said:


> Mr. Hawaii, when I came in the house I was shocked, OM came to me saying some bs and then I went dark. He actually put his hand on me first, but I'm a big guy and I started demoliting him. My wife came from my left side, she put her arm around my neck and started hitting me in the head with her other hand. She was screaming to let him go and his cum was all over her face dripping down. Then I hit her once in rage just to shake her of of me. That is the first and the last time I hit a woman. Now you tell me what would you do in that situation???


Oh boy.....:|:surprise:


----------



## MattMatt

DjDjani said:


> Well, here you pay about 500$ for divorce, hire a good lawyer who knows the judge, and you can get divorce in a month. Things are simple in Serbia when you have money. Judges work for 12000$ for year, so it is not werry hard to speed up everything here with money. And even if you don't, divorces are preaty fast when its not contested.


How did the conciliation process go?


----------



## DjDjani

Well, there wasn't much to work on. House is mine, car is mine, no alymony, son is in my custody, wife agrees, that's it.


----------



## MyRevelation

DjDjani said:


> Well, there wasn't much to work on. House is mine, car is mine, no alymony, son is in my custody, wife agrees, that's it.


Sounds like a very satisfactory resolution to what began as a nightmare scenario. Well done, and well played, sir!!!


----------



## bandit.45

DjDjani said:


> Well, there wasn't much to work on. House is mine, car is mine, no alymony, son is in my custody, wife agrees, that's it.


Well, the best thing about being single in Serbia is all those Serbian women you get to date. Serbian women are astonishingly beautiful.


----------



## DjDjani

Yes they are! They really are!


----------



## manfromlamancha

DjDjani said:


> It is hard living here. You bombarded us for not giving piece of our country to albanians, so we had to rebuild everything here and we are still in process of normalization.


I grew up with Serbs and Croats in my school (international school) and got to know a bit about the culture. The Serbs in particular were very passionate. 

I totally agree with you - we were on the wrong side there. However you should call the Albanians in this case by their real ethnicity - Turks! In some cases they were claiming Serbian land with churches over 100's of years old as theirs all while speaking Turkish and calling it "Bosnian".

I am on the side of the Serbs but there was a lot of brutality from Serbs to Turks (Albanians) in dealing with it too (you have to admit that). 

I totally get how you got your divorce quickly - good for you. I cannot believe the audacity of your ex-wife in attacking you to spare her lover! Wow. I am amazed that you showed as much restraint.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## bandit.45

I grew up with a lot of Serbian Americans in my hometown. Their families emigrated to the U.S. around 1910 to escape the various civil wars going on in the Balkans and to find work in the copper mines. They were the best hard rock miners in the world. They referred to themselves as "bohunks", which I always thought was a disparaging title. However, they were actually proud to call themselves and each other that. Same way some country folk take pride in referring to themselves as ********. 

Supanic, Yunsevic, Dabovic, Merovic, Redonovic... 

One of my high school buddies was a kid named Goran Yunsevic, but he went by Gary. I never knew his name was actually Goran until the night of our high school graduation, when the principal was handing out the diplomas. When his turn came and we all heard his Serbian name, just about the whole graduating class yelled out "_Goran?!!!" _and then we all started laughing and cheering. I pounded on him good for never telling us that. And I also dated his sister Mary (Marija). She was hot...smoking hot.


----------



## Mstanton

You did the right thing. Do not let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## DjDjani

I am Nikolic 😀, thank you for the kind words about us Serbs. We are wery proud and strong people, and our girls are the most beautiful in the world!


----------



## lostmyreligion

bandit.45 said:


> Blame Canada.


Eh? What'd we do?


----------



## syhoybenden

lostmyreligion said:


> Eh? What'd we do?



Well, for starters, we have that world famous underwear model, Justa Truedope, for prime minister.


----------



## lostmyreligion

syhoybenden said:


> Well, for starters, we have that world famous underwear model, Justa Truedope, for prime minister.


I dunno Sy. I kinda don't mind the little prick too much. He managed to push one of the pipelines through the granola eaters to the coast here (BC) and he's made good on his promise to legalize weed. 

I think too much of Harper's religion influenced his policy though he knew how to guard the economy.

And watching Trudeau take out Brazeau boxing was one of the most surprising and entertaining 10 minutes I've ever sat through.

Don't much like his wife Sophie having anything to do with policy of any kind, though. And you just know she wears a strap-on while she's dictating it to the back of his head.


----------



## DjDjani

Update! OM came out from hospital! His face looks diferent now LOL. My XW is calling me and begging me to start over, that she will be fatefull this time. I sent her a picture of me and my new GF naked in bed smiling at her. Wish I could see her face when she saw the picture. I'm working in the Port on the Adriatic sea, I go to beach almost everyday, and life is good at the moment. My son is good, he is handling things great considering the situation. I will give advice to all BS here, divorce your cheating wives, and find happiness again with some other woman. It is that simple.


----------



## Kamstel

Congratulations!!!!!!


So happy for you, your son, and your new girlfriend!!

I too wish I could have seen the x’s face when she saw the photo. Did you type a message or just the photo? Lol

And speaking of faces..... lol!!!

I know we are supposed to approve of violence or wish other people ill, but I did smile reading about him.

I wonder if he looks foundly back at the f_cking, and things if it was worth the f_cking you have him!!!!

Damn good job all around!!!!!!


----------



## Kamstel

I know this is wrong to say, and I know the revenge will continue for years, but I wish you had f_cked his mother and his X, and sent photos of each of them deep throating you!!! I wanted him in psychiatric hospital!!!


----------



## Kamstel

Instead of sending x a photo of you and gf in bed, should have sent her a video of both of you, and had gf do all the talking...

Gf say something like, “hi, we talked and decided that he is not going to take you back. And thanks for giving him to me.”

Then have her move out of camera view, but clearly moving toward your ....

Then press stop recording and send

Lol


The sl ut deserves nothing less!!!


Lol!!!!!


----------



## TeddieG

Damn, @Kamstel, you are hard core!


----------



## Kamstel

Slu+s and wh0res deserve nothing less!!! Especially ones like this one that was screwing DJ’s best friend for a year, including when they were all on vacation together!!!!!!

For what she did to DJ..... nothing is below the belt!!! But I believe that DJ will continue to repay these two for years to come!!!!


----------



## DjDjani

Update: Life is great! I was on holiday with my friend, his girfiend and my 23 year old hot new girlfriend!! My Xwife is still hoping for reconsiliation. Me, I am starting to forget how she even looks like! Son is doing great, Im doing geat and everything is ok. And if it wasnt ok I would never regret divorsing my cheating Xwife.


----------



## Kamstel

Fantastic update!!!!!


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Excellent news. I hope things just keep getting better for you.


----------



## lovelygirl

manfromlamancha said:


> I grew up with Serbs and Croats in my school (international school) and got to know a bit about the culture. The Serbs in particular were very passionate.
> 
> *I totally agree with you - we were on the wrong side there. However you should call the Albanians in this case by their real ethnicity - Turks! * In some cases they were claiming Serbian land with churches over 100's of years old as theirs all while speaking Turkish and calling it "Bosnian".
> 
> I am on the side of the Serbs but there was a lot of brutality from Serbs to Turks (Albanians) in dealing with it too (you have to admit that).
> 
> I totally get how you got your divorce quickly - good for you. I cannot believe the audacity of your ex-wife in attacking you to spare her lover! Wow. I am amazed that you showed as much restraint.
> 
> Take care of yourself.


??? :|

Wait a second you! 

Albanians are NOT Turks and vice versa! Albanians are NOT related neither to Turks nor to Serbians! They are entirely an independent country! 

Anyway, even here in Albania the divorce process costs more or less the same and if everything goes smoothly, the divorce can be finalised within the month.

OP, what happened to you sounds so devastating!!! It's plausible that even though you loved her like you said, *you managed to remain lucid and take the right decision!*

It's good to read you're doing well!

Edit: PSOM is like his cheating mother! Disgusting to think how she could even consider getting laid with you!!


----------



## manfromlamancha

lovelygirl said:


> ??? :|
> 
> Wait a second you!
> 
> Albanians are NOT Turks and vice versa! Albanians are NOT related neither to Turks nor to Serbians! They are entirely an independent country!
> 
> Anyway, even here in Albania the divorce process costs more or less the same and if everything goes smoothly, the divorce can be finalised within the month.
> 
> OP, what happened to you sounds so devastating!!! It's plausible that even though you loved her like you said, *you managed to remain lucid and take the right decision!*
> 
> It's good to read you're doing well!
> 
> Edit: PSOM is like his cheating mother! Disgusting to think how she could even consider getting laid with you!!


Turks created a number of enclaves in the areas of the Balkans and in Yugoslavia. They also converted a great majority of the people in these areas (outside of Yugoslavia) to Islam and took them under their wing and protection and have mobilised them from time to time. Sure Albanians had their own identity but a lot of it has been swallowed up by Turkish culture, beliefs and loyalties (until they finally rebelled against the Ottoman empire).

A great many Turks posed as Albanians in Kosovo and also in areas of Serbia to claim control and land for the greater Turkish good. How do I know this ? We have been dealing with it for years!!!!


----------



## Decorum

DjDjani said:


> Update! OM came out from hospital! His face looks diferent now LOL. My XW is calling me and begging me to start over, that she will be fatefull this time. I sent her a picture of me and my new GF naked in bed smiling at her. Wish I could see her face when she saw the picture. I'm working in the Port on the Adriatic sea, I go to beach almost everyday, and life is good at the moment. My son is good, he is handling things great considering the situation. I will give advice to all BS here, divorce your cheating wives, and find happiness again with some other woman. It is that simple.


Ahhhhhh! The good old days.
(Wipes a tear from the corner of his eye)


----------



## TDSC60

DjDjani said:


> Update: Life is great! I was on holiday with my friend, his girfiend and my 23 year old hot new girlfriend!! My Xwife is still hoping for reconsiliation. Me, I am starting to forget how she even looks like! Son is doing great, Im doing geat and everything is ok. And if it wasnt ok I would never regret divorsing my cheating Xwife.


Vacation with a friend, his girlfriend, and your current girl?

Was it not on a similar trip that your former wife and your former friend hooked up to start the affair that ended your marriage?

Learn from the past or repeat it.


----------



## Evinrude58

TDSC60 said:


> Vacation with a friend, his girlfriend, and your current girl?
> 
> Was it not on a similar trip that your former wife and your former friend hooked up to start the affair that ended your marriage?
> 
> Learn from the past or repeat it.


Indeed......


----------



## Kamstel

After what he did to his previous friend, and how long that friend stayed in the hospital, I’m sure that this friend made sure that DJ knew he was never alone with DJs new girlfriend.

Would anyone mess around with DJ’s hot 23 year old girlfriend? I doubt it!

DJ continues to do a great job. I just hope he is posting photos of him, his son, and girlfriend on whatever social media he uses so his ex wife sees all that she gave up for that pos “friend”


----------



## bandit.45

Imagine a country full of women who look like Milla Jovovich and that is what Serbia is probably like. :grin2:

I bet his girlfriend is deadly beautiful.


----------



## GusPolinski

bandit.45 said:


> Imagine a country full of women who look like Milla Jovovich and that is what Serbia is probably like. :grin2:
> 
> I bet his girlfriend is deadly beautiful.


Where is the country full of Christina Hendrickses?


----------



## As'laDain

bandit.45 said:


> Imagine a country full of women who look like Milla Jovovich and that is what Serbia is probably like. :grin2:
> 
> I bet his girlfriend is deadly beautiful.





GusPolinski said:


> Where is the country full of Christina Hendrickses?


Damn, yall are making me go ogle women... 

Ahem...

I meant "google". 

Im terrible with names... 

😎


----------



## RandomDude

DjDjani said:


> Update! OM came out from hospital! His face looks diferent now LOL. My XW is calling me and begging me to start over, that she will be fatefull this time. I sent her a picture of me and my new GF naked in bed smiling at her. Wish I could see her face when she saw the picture. I'm working in the Port on the Adriatic sea, I go to beach almost everyday, and life is good at the moment. My son is good, he is handling things great considering the situation. I will give advice to all BS here, divorce your cheating wives, and find happiness again with some other woman. It is that simple.


Ahhh... the satisfaction! 

Very proud and happy for you!


----------



## DjDjani

Well,my friend knows better than to mess with my new girlfriend. He prefers to be alive hehehe. And I wanted to tell you something. I still have feelings for my xw. I think that I will always have. I loved her more than myself. But,if you betray me,you become my enimy.i loved the old her,not this who.re of a woman. So I acted like I did. And it is only possible way to act in those situations if you are a man who respect him self.


----------



## Kamstel

EXACTLY!!!!

you did a fantastic job handling the sl_t-wife and especially did a fantastic job with her pos lover!!!


Hope you are posting plenty of photos of you and new girlfriend (in tiny bikini) on social media, just to let all your friends that you are doing well. AND to let ex know that there is ZERO chance for her


----------



## NorseViking

How is dear X-wife these days?
Is she still desperate?
Any contact between her and your son?


----------

